# SOME OF MY RIDES(HINGE MAN) OLD&NEW



## warsr67

MY 6 DUCE


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LOOKIN GOOD WILLIE!KEEP EM COMING! I KNOW U HAVE A GANG OF PROJECTS! Haha


----------



## lowridermodels

sweet 62,lets see more pics!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey willie , you have to teach me how to hing some day u do it so well


----------



## warsr67

JUST HAVE DIG THEM ALL OUT .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 10:14 PM~16421495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 6 DUCE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

orale willie ur own topic  now start postn those sweet builds u have


----------



## warsr67

HERE YOU GO EDDIE !! 58 WAITING FOR GOOOOOOD WEATHER TO FINISH.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 07:05 PM~16422379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO EDDIE !! 58  WAITING FOR GOOOOOOD WEATHER TO FINISH.
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAH :0


----------



## warsr67




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 09:36 PM~16422860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean work :h5:


----------



## warsr67

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :twak: :twak:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 07:36 PM~16422860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANNA SEE THAT "GREENADE" PAINTED!! hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## basikhuestontx

Very nice 62 and a hell of a primer job done on the truck!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by basikhuestontx_@Jan 27 2010, 03:27 AM~16425832
> *Very nice 62 and a hell of a primer job done on the truck!
> *


x2....


----------



## ElRafa

There is some sick ass rides in here homie welcome to LIL


----------



## warsr67

THANKS ELRAFA


----------



## rollindeep408

really nice work and nice wheels hard to find now :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

COBRA STRET MACHINE


----------



## warsr67

41/48 FORD CONV.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 08:23 PM~16434515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41/48 FORD CONV.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 07:23 PM~16434515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41/48 FORD CONV.
> *


 :0 sweet willie


----------



## warsr67

55 project


----------



## tatman

WHATS HAPPNING WILLIE? THE RIDES LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 08:05 PM~16422379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO EDDIE !! 58  WAITING FOR GOOOOOOD WEATHER TO FINISH.
> *


that looks kanga like mine :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 28 2010, 07:31 PM~16445726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 project
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 28 2010, 07:31 PM~16445726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 project
> *


DAMN WILLIE THAT 55 IS FUCKEN SWEET SIR


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2010, 12:40 AM~16448874
> *DAMN WILLIE THAT 55 IS FUCKEN SWEET SIR
> *


X2 Makes me wanna build one. :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

some very nice builds


----------



## lowrrico

nice


----------



## lowrrico

Yall got skills


----------



## warsr67

whats up tatman, any new builds.


----------



## DEUCES76

whats up willie rides r lookin sick


----------



## warsr67

37 pick up


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 28 2010, 08:31 PM~16445726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 project
> *



55 looking clean Willie. :wow:


----------



## warsr67

shot the interior this morning ,thanks for the comps AL.


----------



## warsr67

51 CHERRY BOMB


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 30 2010, 02:17 PM~16461564
> *shot the interior this morning ,thanks for the comps  AL.
> *


yeah Roger said it looks nice in person, better than the pics...


----------



## Models IV Life

I HAVE TO AGREE THAT 55 IS SICK!


----------



## warsr67

62 IMPALA WHICH TOOK FIRST PLACE LOWRIDER AT GRAND NATIONALS POMONA'


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 3 2010, 10:01 PM~16506531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 IMPALA  WHICH TOOK FIRST PLACE LOWRIDER  AT GRAND NATIONALS POMONA'
> *



thats clean :cheesy: I LIKE !


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya nice ass work holmez...and welcome to layitlow...


----------



## warsr67

thanks for all the comps & the welcome 2 layit low


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

new projects


----------



## warsr67

some older rides


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 04:49 PM~16525470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :burn: 

this edsel is freakin nice :wow:


----------



## warsr67

old project


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 06:49 PM~16525470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :boink: :boink:


----------



## Guest

Great looking builds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 04:56 PM~16525525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new projects
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THIS VERT. IS GOIN TO BE SICK WILLIE! hno: hno:


----------



## badgas

BIG UPS ON THE WORK.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 05:49 PM~16525470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiiiiiiiceeeee woooork


----------



## crenshaw magraw

luv them sleds


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 05:49 PM~16525470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wor on it :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> nice !!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

rainy day so i work on interior " 55 "


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work man. :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 6 2010, 05:46 PM~16534497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainy day so i work on interior " 55 "
> *


 :wow: 55's gonna be KILLER!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps :wave: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 6 2010, 05:46 PM~16534497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainy day so i work on interior " 55 "
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMM WILLIE THAT 55 IS GOING TO BE SCARY SICK WHEN ITS DONE! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 6 2010, 06:15 PM~16534686
> *DAMMMMMMMMMM WILLIE THAT 55 IS GOING TO BE SCARY SICK WHEN ITS DONE! :wow:
> *


X2000000000 :0  :wow: SICK JUST SICK  GREAT JOB WILLIE :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds that 55 is badass


----------



## warsr67

62 back in the days


----------



## warsr67




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 10 2010, 09:10 PM~16578720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 back in the days
> *




Nice...


----------



## warsr67

chariot of fire


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 10 2010, 09:12 PM~16578738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I remember starin' at this one in LRB back in the DAYS if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## warsr67

it was in lowrider mag.


----------



## jimbo

My bad, I knew it was one of the Lowrider mags. Either way, one of my favorites right there...


----------



## DEUCES76

need more pics of that 50 chevy truck


----------



## truscale

Looks like some clean builds. A set of nice wires would really set them off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16578981
> *Looks like some clean builds. A set of nice wires would really set them off. :thumbsup:
> *


Bro I have never seen you before... But it's obvious, that you are not joking around.
you have a real smooth blade hand.. and a flair for making things fit..
paint and detail...On point! an eye for stance, and color? yea you got that!
I dont know what was on the table at the Pomona nationals? But something tells me 
the judge's knew what they were doing when they gave the 62 first place..........
Much respect rider! Roll call, Hydrohype in your house........thanks


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 10 2010, 10:12 PM~16578738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u have a top view of the roof ? :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

VERY NICE WILLE


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16578981
> *Looks like some clean builds. A set of nice wires would really set them off. :thumbsup:
> *


There aint nothing wrong with the rims on these rides!!!! What! U want a couple hundred bucks for a set of fuckin model rims!! Shit I just got sum 22s for a real car for a couple of hundred!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps ( hydrohype ) grow up with all the low rider
the fine details they have,working with an xacto knife at work helps with
my steady hand. :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 12 2010, 01:09 PM~16594769
> *There aint nothing wrong with the rims on these rides!!!! What! U want a couple hundred bucks for a set of fuckin model rims!!
> *


 :0 :0 calmado eddie he's just sayn with sum pe rims it would make the 58 look alot better bro :biggrin: but to me it looks good with any kind of rims on it


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 10 2010, 10:14 PM~16578769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chariot of fire
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 12 2010, 05:47 PM~16596957
> *:0  :0 calmado eddie he's just sayn with sum pe rims it would make the 58 look alot better bro :biggrin: but to me it looks good with any kind of rims on it
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT ESE I AINT GOING TO LET NOBODY GET DIS RESPECTED FROM DOWN TO SCALE ESE! SO THIS VATO IS BASICALLY SAYING HIS RIMS LOOK LIKE SHIT FUCK THAT!!!!! :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 12 2010, 07:50 PM~16597460
> *YOU KNOW WHAT ESE I AINT GOING TO LET NOBODY GET DIS RESPECTED FROM DOWN TO SCALE ESE! SO THIS VATO IS BASICALLY SAYING HIS RIMS LOOK LIKE SHIT FUCK THAT!!!!! :guns:  :machinegun:
> *












people are getting too defensive over trivial shit


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 12 2010, 07:12 PM~16597659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people are getting too defensive over trivial shit
> *


SAVES QUE ESE WHY DONT U GO START ANOTHER TOPIC!!!


----------



## warsr67

my 300


----------



## kykustoms

thats badass the flames look killer


----------



## warsr67

the top is all cut out ,working on hood . thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 15 2010, 02:12 AM~16612382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 300
> *


 :0 

lookin good


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16634907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats sweet :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16634907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## warsr67

update on 300


----------



## Esoteric

does the revell 300 come with custom grills?


----------



## warsr67

74 monte


----------



## warsr67

the 300 comes with 2 grilles


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 07:53 PM~16645846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on 300
> *


DAMN WILLIE THAT 300 IS LOOKN SICK MISTER  :wow:  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK SIR :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 07:56 PM~16645877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 monte
> *


NICE!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 30 2010, 02:38 PM~16461687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 CHERRY BOMB
> *



ALOT of sick builds in here. any more pics of this 67 u got?
'


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

SWEET RIDES WILLIE  KEEPEM COMING


----------



## warsr67

update on 55


----------



## Smallz

The colors on the 55 look great together. I love this ride. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 25 2010, 06:03 PM~16726402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on 55
> *


damn willie the 55 is lookn sweet  :wow: hurry up and finish it :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 25 2010, 06:03 PM~16726402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on 55
> *



AWESOME! :0 Tissue dispenser's badd!!! :wow: LOVE THIS ONE!!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 25 2010, 07:03 PM~16726402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on 55
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Zed

some clean rides homie ! :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

THANKS FOR THE COMPS


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON 58


----------



## kykustoms

that 55 and 58 looks badass nice work


----------



## warsr67

NEXT PROJECT 62 PONT. CAT (OG)


----------



## warsr67

41 cheve project


----------



## DEUCES76

looks sick


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 1 2010, 05:47 PM~16764523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 cheve project
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

50 fleetline in process


----------



## warsr67

brandy 41


----------



## LATIN SKULL

THE HINGE MAN ISNT MISSING AROUND! DAM THEY LOOK GOOD! LUV THE FLEETLINE! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 5 2010, 06:03 PM~16807808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brandy 41
> *


sweeeeeeeeet!!!! 41 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## warsr67

THANKS TO ALL THE ERMANOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 5 2010, 04:03 PM~16807808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brandy 41
> *


DAMN WILLIE SLOW DOWN MISTER LET US CATCH UP :biggrin: 

RIDES ARE LOOKN SWEET CANT WAIT TILL THUR DONE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 25 2010, 11:16 PM~16729070
> *AWESOME!  :0  Tissue dispenser's badd!!! :wow: LOVE THIS ONE!!!
> *



hell yeah thats no joke


----------



## MC562

BAD ASS WORK HOMIE


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

BADASS WORK AS ALWAYS WILLIE   KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MISTER


----------



## warsr67

a change of pace ( NO HINGES) :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

YEAH HINGING TAKES TIME ITS GOOD U CHANGED IT UP! :h5:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## darkside customs

Thats bad ass!!


----------



## warsr67

THANKS DARKSIDE CUST.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 8 2010, 08:58 PM~16834184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE WILLIE! :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## warsr67

ALMOST THERE CARNAL :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 8 2010, 08:58 PM~16834184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :0 MR. HINGEMAN THAT LOOKS SWEET  LOVE THAT COLOR SIR :wow:


----------



## warsr67

READY FOR THE 58 NEXT ,THANKS BIGDOG.


----------



## pancho1969

Nice builds in here :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 8 2010, 10:58 PM~16834184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 55 WILLIE :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Smallz

The 55 came out really nice. Glad to see some actual building again on here.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 10:05 PM~16834294
> *NICE WILLIE! :thumbsup:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


X2!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 9 2010, 04:15 AM~16835869
> *X2!!
> *


X3......Very nice Build Homie.....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Killer lookin 55 homie.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

dam willie dat 55 came out so sweet make me want to buy a real 55 some color inside n out :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kykustoms

nice 55 paint looks great nice color combo


----------



## warsr67




----------



## DEUCES76

55 lookin good bro nice work


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 12 2010, 07:22 PM~16874296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a bad muh fukka


----------



## warsr67

THANKS FOR THE COMPS


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey willie ur 55 came out sweet cant wait to see it next week :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 12 2010, 10:41 PM~16877594
> *hey willie ur 55 came out sweet cant wait to see it next week :biggrin:
> *


X2 HOMEBOY!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 13 2010, 04:31 AM~16878756
> *X2 HOMEBOY!
> *


X3 WORD!!


----------



## warsr67

getting ready for sat.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 13 2010, 05:25 PM~16882436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready for sat.
> *


  :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 12 2010, 05:22 PM~16874296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 13 2010, 03:22 AM~16874296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## warsr67

THANKS JIMBO,DJ-ROY


----------



## RaiderPride

builds looking goof Willie........


----------



## warsr67

all most there tail dragging 58


----------



## jimbo

BADDASS RAG SIR!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16922845
> *BADDASS RAG SIR!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2!!


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

just needs a little repair on window


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2010, 05:34 PM~16930808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs a little repair on window
> *


  JUST FIX THAT LIL REPAIR AND U BE GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

the 58 is ready bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 19 2010, 03:39 PM~16939771
> *the 58 is ready bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   THAT 58 IS JUST SICK WILLIE :wow: :0


----------



## warsr67

CITRUS NATIONALS


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

67 IMPALA


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2010, 11:09 AM~16952673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work. Always liked the paint work on this one.


----------



## warsr67

THANKS FOR THE COMPS


----------



## warsr67




----------



## Guest

Nice looking builds. The 67 Looks great.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 21 2010, 02:24 PM~16954025
> *Nice looking builds. The 67 Looks great.
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

thanks pancho 69 :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 20 2010, 07:45 PM~16948745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CITRUS NATIONALS
> *


   ALWAYS SUMTHING GOOD IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

A HOMIE , THOSE WERE SOME KICK A$$ MODELS , IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU AND SEEING YOUR WORK IN PERSON SAID ALOT . CONGRATS ON THE AWARDS YOU DESERVED IT :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: ......
KEEP EM COMING ......


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 23 2010, 09:22 AM~16972095
> *A HOMIE , THOSE WERE SOME KICK A$$ MODELS , IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU AND SEEING YOUR WORK IN PERSON SAID ALOT . CONGRATS ON THE AWARDS YOU DESERVED IT  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin: ......
> KEEP EM COMING ......
> *


THANKS D BLUE YOUR CHEVELL IS LOOKING GOOD ALSO.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2010, 11:14 AM~16952713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 IMPALA
> *



This has been my FAVORITE 67' ever since I first seen it years ago... AWESOME work on this!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

SOME THING NEW ( HINGE MAN)


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16991511
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tatman when is your next car show.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 26 2010, 03:13 PM~17010502
> *tatman when  is your next car show.
> *


X2!!


----------



## warsr67

300 with silver base


----------



## warsr67

one coat of candy magenta


----------



## warsr67

need color sand and clear


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2010, 02:36 PM~17017576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need color sand and clear
> *


sweet paint job willie!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

> sweet paint job willie!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> thanks just ripe


----------



## bugs-one

That 300's looking bad as a motha, war. Good work, dogg.


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps BUGS ONE


----------



## warsr67

update on 300


----------



## jimbo

DOWN2SCALE HITT SQUAD!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :ninja:


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps JIMBO working on interior.( 300)


----------



## warsr67

new wheels


----------



## jimbo

:yes: :yes:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

work on interior (hot 300)


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2010, 06:39 PM~17049179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work on interior (hot 300)
> *


DAMN WILLIE THAT INT IS SWEET MISTER :0 :0   :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2010, 07:38 PM~16421933
> *hey willie , you have to teach  me how to hing some day u do it so well
> *


 X2 i wanna learn 2.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16422860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I'm digging this one Willie. It's baaaad. Where u get those skirts? Did u make'Em urself
?


----------



## warsr67

those are resin ( m telles casts ) long time a go.


----------



## jimbo




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 1 2010, 04:48 PM~17069421
> *those are resin  ( m telles casts ) long time a go.
> *


i think its time to cast those again :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey wellie that 300 s looking sweetlov that paint job, i wish i had one :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps SR. WOODGRAIN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

2010 projects


----------



## warsr67

57 open doors and hinged


----------



## warsr67

65 lin. continental (need to open doors)


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 12:29 PM~17093103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 projects
> *


Dam, some more HEAT to add to the Down2Scale lineup!!! :wow: :wow: hno: Can't wait brother!!! :wow:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 01:34 PM~17093140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 lin. continental  (need to open doors)
> *


Those are badd ass! We need to see those four doors functional Mr Willy Hingman Sir!


----------



## bugs-one

These are gonna be some sick-ass rides. Can't wait to see some progress.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 04:46 AM~17109970
> *Those are badd ass! We need to see those four doors functional Mr Willy Hingman Sir!
> *


GOING TO THE GRINDER TO SHARPEN THE BLADES 4 THIS JOB. HIGHLANDER 64
SR :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 11:29 AM~17093103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 projects
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MC562

KICKING ASS BIG WILLIE :0 :0


----------



## warsr67




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 06:57 PM~17154410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE WILLIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 9 2010, 08:51 PM~17149025
> *KICKING ASS BIG WILLIE :0  :0
> *



X2! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 11 2010, 12:19 PM~17159698
> *X2! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thanks bros .keep the model builds going.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 04:57 PM~17154410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD WILLIE. I KNEW YOU COULDNT RESIST OPENING THOSE DOORS UP.


----------



## warsr67

THANKS EDDIE HOW DID YOU KNOW ABOUT THE DOOR ? J KIDDING.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17159997
> *THANKS EDDIE HOW DID YOU KNOW ABOUT THE DOOR ? J KIDDING.
> *


STRING OR BLADE?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 11 2010, 02:34 PM~17160345
> *STRING OR BLADE?
> *


used both need more pratice on string


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 11 2010, 02:55 PM~17160443
> *used both need more pratice on string
> *


They keep trying to use floss.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 07:57 PM~17154410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 11 2010, 02:42 PM~17160699
> *:thumbsup:
> *


lokking good sr.
:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

up date 4 doors hinged


----------



## jimbo

You are DEFINITELY the HINGE MAN SIR!!! :0 NICE WORK BRO... :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> You are DEFINITELY the HINGE MAN SIR!!! :0 NICE WORK BRO... :wow
> :
> THANKS JIMBO


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 15 2010, 04:59 PM~17205630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up date 4 doors hinged
> *


 :thumbsup: WILLIE! :0


----------



## undead white boy

very nice sir im going to be watching this build :0


----------



## warsr67

update on conver.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 15 2010, 04:59 PM~17205630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up date 4 doors hinged
> *


damn willie thats lookn badass mister  :0 :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76

rides r lookin good bro keep up the great work


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps


----------



## kykustoms

nice work i like that chevy


----------



## warsr67

citrus 37


----------



## warsr67

BROWN SUGAR


----------



## darkside customs

Rides are lookin sick bro!


----------



## warsr67

PICS FROM DOWN TO SCALE MEETING


----------



## jimbo

Some dam sweet rides Willie! Always loved that rag 58!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 25 2010, 01:56 PM~17296079
> *Some dam sweet rides Willie! Always loved that rag 58!
> *


THANK S JIMBO


----------



## warsr67

41 almost ready


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 26 2010, 08:24 PM~17311970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 almost ready
> *


LOOKING GOOD WILLIE


----------



## warsr67

> LOOKING GOOD WILLIE THANKS BRO. YOUR WELLCOME TO OUR MEETINGS ANY TIME


----------



## warsr67

62 CAT ALMOST FINISH


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17345548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 CAT  ALMOST FINISH
> *



:wow: DAM thats lookin' BADDASS Willie!!! :wow: :wow:   hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## warsr67

THANKS JIMBO . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats a sick paint job there bro..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 05:53 PM~17345548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 CAT  ALMOST FINISH
> *


LOOKN GOOD WILLIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 08:53 PM~17345548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 CAT  ALMOST FINISH
> *


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 30 2010, 08:55 AM~17350195
> *LOOKN GOOD WILLIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17345548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 CAT  ALMOST FINISH
> *



Catalina looking good Willie


----------



## warsr67

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS ON THE (CATALINA )


----------



## jimbo

:wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: hno:


----------



## warsr67

HERE ARE SOME PIC. ON HOW TO HINGE DOORS ON A RIVIERA, SUICIDE, 57 CHEV, 50 CHEVE. WHERE THE DOORS GO IN TO THE FINDERS. DOOR JAMS .


----------



## warsr67

TRACE DOOR JAM WITH DOOR CUT OUT WITH X-AXTO KNIFE,THEN SHAPE JAM WITH SANDING STICKS ,CUT OUT SLOTS FOR HINGE WIRE,GLUE JAMS AFTER SHAPE TO FIT INTERIOR.


----------



## warsr67

HERE ARE THE JAMS CUT OUT AND GLUED ON


----------



## warsr67

57 CHEVE HINGED DOOR OPENS OUT ON FENDER.


----------



## warsr67

HERE IS A 50 CHEVE THE DOOR OPEN TO INSIDE OF FINDERS. PUT THE HINGES ON DOORS AND TUBES ON FINDER FOR THIS HINGE.


----------



## warsr67

FINISH DOOR JAMS ON 55.


----------



## Laidframe

Your 55 is one of my favorite cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

damm you put it down on them doors


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: nice work willie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 11:37 PM~17431960
> *:thumbsup: nice work willie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS GARY LEARNED FROM MASTERS . YOU AND D.A (HIGHLANDER 64)


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17431571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH DOOR JAMS ON 55.
> *



One of my FAVORITES right here...  Thanks for the tutorial Willie!!! I need to brush up on my hinging skills! :biggrin: 

ALL HAIL THE HINGE MASTER!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## warsr67

:h5:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17431275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME  PIC. ON HOW TO HINGE DOORS ON A RIVIERA, SUICIDE, 57 CHEV, 50 CHEVE. WHERE THE DOORS GO IN TO THE FINDERS. DOOR JAMS  .
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## warsr67

70 monte


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 24 2010, 07:44 PM~17592286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 monte
> *



Tiiiiiiiiiiight............. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

RIDES R LOOKING GOOD WILLIE. THE HINGEMAN IS IN FULL EFFECT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 24 2010, 08:57 PM~17592482
> *RIDES R LOOKING GOOD WILLIE. THE HINGEMAN IS IN FULL EFFECT!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 22 2010, 04:55 PM~16691082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Okay How come I did not see the hood on this 58 before today?
when I think of all the temper tantrums i have thrown in the last 3 days,
behind trying to hinge a reverse hood on a 58? 
aint this a B?


----------



## Hydrohype

pictures would not post last night? in this site or photo bucket!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 29 2010, 12:56 PM~17641431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures would not post last night? in this site or photo bucket!
> *


looking good on your 58.


----------



## Tonioseven

Man, I just read throught this whole thread and I am floored!! Beautiful craftsmanship goin' on bro!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17431571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH DOOR JAMS ON 55.
> *


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17643743
> *Man, I just read throught this whole thread and I am floored!! Beautiful craftsmanship goin' on bro!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


thanks for the comps more on the way.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 29 2010, 03:25 PM~17642608
> *looking good on your 58.
> *


 wow thanks man. I got it off of Lowridermodels last year.. just started workin on it because of my yellow 58.. dude I remember you thread. and your builds..
but I did not remember seeing a reverse hood on a 58? 
It was only three days ago, I was asking Gary S. and then jevries and 85barritz
about the how to's on a 58 reverse hood.? the guys all had to go check notes..
and hear you were! just page back or so.. Man I wish I had seen your 58 before now.
I Hacked up this chevy pretty bad! I dont think some of my cuts would have been as sloppy, had i seen the job done the right way the first time...


----------



## warsr67

layed base coat down


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

BASE IS LOOKING GOOD HINGEMAN! NOW LAY THAT KANDY DOWN BROTHER!!!


----------



## jimbo

DAMM Mr. Hingeman Sir!!! :wow: :wow: Matching Rivi for the chopper? :wow: :wow: SWEETNESS!!! :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 30 2010, 05:39 PM~17648372
> *BASE IS LOOKING GOOD HINGEMAN! NOW LAY THAT KANDY DOWN BROTHER!!!
> *


THANKS EDDIE ( KK TEAL OVER ALL COMING UP.)


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 06:25 PM~17648553
> *DAMM Mr. Hingeman Sir!!! :wow:  :wow: Matching Rivi for the chopper? :wow:  :wow: SWEETNESS!!! :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS JIMBO (TWIN GREEN HORNETS JK )


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 10 2010, 10:12 PM~16578738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too sweet.. I was thinking about this light color on a few things myself..
it's a smooth calming shade!..


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 30 2010, 07:47 PM~17649401
> *THANKS JIMBO    (TWIN GREEN HORNETS  JK )
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## warsr67

FIRST TIME AT THIS .


----------



## warsr67

RIVI.


----------



## dfwr83

u got some very bad ass builds... :worship: awesome work wit da hinges an jams. ur paint jobs r jus as bad ass... :wow: :wow: keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 5 2010, 08:48 PM~17705240
> *u got some very bad ass builds... :worship: awesome work wit da hinges an jams. ur paint jobs r jus as bad ass... :wow:  :wow: keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WILLIE THE RIVI IS COMING OUT NICE! JUST NEED THE KANDY?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 5 2010, 09:04 PM~17705347
> *WILLIE THE RIVI IS COMING OUT NICE! JUST NEED THE KANDY?
> *


HAS CANDY TEAL ,NEED TO SEE IT IN THE SUN LIGHT,TRY TO CLEAR IT TOMORROW, THANKS EDDIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

LOVE THAT RIVI WILLIE!!! :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## warsr67

LAID SOME CLEAR ON RIVI.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 6 2010, 06:23 PM~17711663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID SOME CLEAR ON RIVI.
> *


  SWEET WILLIE


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 6 2010, 07:23 PM~17711663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID SOME CLEAR ON RIVI.
> *


you quit reading my mind! jus kidding.. but its funny because I have thinking about my rivi's all week. i am going to tape and blade for the first time by myself on a 65 or 64 rivi... real nice work man... I like the side hack on the bike, that was a real nice touch.
Hydro:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 6 2010, 11:54 PM~17713642
> *you quit reading my mind! jus kidding.. but its funny because I have thinking about my rivi's all week. i am going to tape and blade for the first time by myself on a 65 or 64 rivi...  real nice work man...  I like the side hack on the bike, that was a real nice touch.
> Hydro:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## warsr67

some thing new


----------



## warsr67

IF IT DONT LAY AINT FROM L.A.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

i like it willie, looking good homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 09:58 PM~17770559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some thing new
> *



Those fords look good as lowriders.......keep us posted!


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

chopper ready for the streets.


----------



## jimbo

Looks TUFF brother!!! :wow: :0 




And NO Bigdogg, you can't have it!!! :wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> Looks TUFF brother!!! :wow: :0
> And NO Bigdogg, you can't have it!!! :wow: :biggri
> jimbo down2scale is on utube (search down2scale model builder)check it out


----------



## warsr67

2010 project


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow keep pics coming homie! :0


----------



## warsr67

RIVI UPDATE


----------



## warsr67

NEXT INTERIOR .


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 9 2010, 08:41 PM~18006757
> *wow keep pics coming homie! :0
> *


thanks gil


----------



## Guest

Rivi looks good. I really like the truck project.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 10 2010, 09:54 PM~18013785
> *Rivi looks good. I really like the truck project.
> *


Thanks for the comps 85BIARITTZ


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18006742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 project
> *


this is gonna be sick! one of the baddest truck imo, ever to come out!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 10:13 AM~18010251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT INTERIOR  .
> *




BADDASS WILLIE!!! :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18006742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 project
> *




Dam you got some serious skills Willie! :wow: I can't wait to see this one flipped!!! hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 13 2010, 10:16 AM~18034417
> *Dam you got some serious skills Willie! :wow: I can't wait to see this one flipped!!! hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *


THANKS JIMBO TRYING TO KEEP BUSY.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 9 2010, 06:39 PM~18006742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 project
> *


DAMN WILLIE CANT WAIT TILL U PAINT THIS ONE  :wow:


----------



## warsr67

laid some color down


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 17 2010, 10:26 AM~18068772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid some color down
> *


Willie looking smooth carnal!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 17 2010, 01:26 PM~18068772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid some color down
> *


Yeah you did ! Great color choice! What color interior?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 17 2010, 12:38 PM~18068861
> *Yeah you did ! Great color choice! What color interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color would you put in?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 17 2010, 12:26 PM~18068772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid some color down
> *


nice


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 17 2010, 11:01 AM~18068996
> *what color would you put in?
> *


hey willie i wood go with one of these

black
white
dk tan 
dk brown
ivory 

thurs alot of choices :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Willie that shit came out clean carnal!! The interior I would do it maybe light grey or diffrt blues with white!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18069169
> *Willie that shit came out clean carnal!! The interior I would do it maybe light grey or diffrt blues with white!
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 17 2010, 02:01 PM~18068996
> *what color would you put in?
> *


Willie I'de go with a two- tone of Dark teal and very Lt. Teal.

Or Peanut butter. JM .02


----------



## UCE 94

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 11:13 AM~18010251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT INTERIOR  .
> *


Man thats a nice paint job right there :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS BROS AND IDEA FOR THE INTERIOR COMBOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 17 2010, 12:26 PM~18068772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid some color down
> *


sweet paint job willie.......... :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 18 2010, 12:40 PM~18074793
> *sweet paint job willie.......... :worship:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


THANKS MIKE


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 19 2010, 03:38 PM~17833671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chopper ready for the streets.
> *


suicide clutch,, just now noticed..,I have to wipe my feet twice before coming in hear..
this house is so clean with creations!


----------



## OFDatTX

thats a nice lincon conti where can I find one bro


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 19 2010, 10:36 AM~18081731
> *thats a nice lincon conti where can I find one bro
> *


check out your hobby stores . or PEGASAS HOBBY IN MONTCLARE ,CAL.ON LINE.


----------



## MC562

laid some color down
[/quote]
:0 NICE WILLIE


----------



## OFDatTX

I have bro every where and I have not found one Well I have not search on pegasus


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18097431
> *I have bro every where and I have not found one Well I have not search on pegasus
> *


Sent you a PM.


----------



## warsr67

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/41 002.jpg[/IMG

RE CLEARED 41 LOOKS WET


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Shit looks pretty wet brother !


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 05:30 PM~18126077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/41 002.jpg[/IMG
> 
> RE CLEARED  41 LOOKS WET
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> :0 :0 VERY WET CARNAL!! :biggrin:*


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 23 2010, 10:26 PM~18127208
> *:0  :0  VERY WET CARNAL!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS EDDIE YOU KNOW ITS ALL ABOUT TRIAL AND ERROR THAT WE START TO GET BETTER.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 24 2010, 09:00 AM~18129752
> *THANKS EDDIE  YOU KNOW ITS ALL ABOUT TRIAL AND ERROR THAT WE START  TO GET BETTER.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 19 2010, 08:36 AM~18081731
> *thats a nice lincon conti where can I find one bro
> *


What year Lincoln are you looking for ?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 05:30 PM~18126077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/41 002.jpg[/IMG
> 
> RE CLEARED  41 LOOKS WET
> [/b][/quote]
> man i love the color of the fenders on this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 06:30 PM~18126077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/41 002.jpg[/IMG
> 
> RE CLEARED  41 LOOKS WET
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> DAM THATS SLICK!!! :wow: Someday Willie, I wanna get down like you OGEE!!! :wow: :wow:*


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 08:54 AM~18135708
> *DAM THATS SLICK!!! :wow: Someday Willie, I wanna get down like you OGEE!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


shit me too :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18006742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 project
> *


Here is that interior shot you wanted. The steering wheel is right in the middle of the pages, so its hard to take a good picture. But it looks like the top and bottom are cut off and it just has the sides.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 30 2010, 06:27 PM~18189181
> *Here is that interior shot you wanted. The steering wheel is right in the middle of the pages, so its hard to take a good picture. But it looks like the top and bottom are cut off and it just has the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good willie


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 30 2010, 07:27 PM~18189181
> *Here is that interior shot you wanted. The steering wheel is right in the middle of the pages, so its hard to take a good picture. But it looks like the top and bottom are cut off and it just has the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks laidframe for the pics.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 30 2010, 05:27 PM~18189181
> *Here is that interior shot you wanted. The steering wheel is right in the middle of the pages, so its hard to take a good picture. But it looks like the top and bottom are cut off and it just has the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i member wen i did interiors like these  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 07:30 PM~18126077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/41 002.jpg[/IMG
> 
> RE CLEARED  41 LOOKS WET
> [/b][/quote]
> nice color combo bro.*


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2010, 05:46 PM~18258854
> *nice color combo bro.
> *


try to finish by our next meeting.


----------



## jimbo

:wave: :tongue:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 8 2010, 08:44 PM~18260047
> *:wave:  :tongue:
> *


pics are comming from san diego show soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 8 2010, 08:40 PM~18260019
> *try to finish by our next meeting.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 7 2010, 03:02 PM~18252264
> *damn i member wen i did interiors like these     :biggrin:
> *


frank i member when you did interiors like that too !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

I like that monte bro keep up the work.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 8 2010, 10:51 PM~18261284
> *frank i member when you did interiors like that too !!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 8 2010, 08:51 PM~18261284
> *frank i member when you did interiors like that too !!!! :biggrin:
> *


STILL CAN  


I THINK :biggrin: 



I HOPE :happysad: :happysad: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:h5: :wave:


----------



## warsr67

53 project


----------



## warsr67

> :h5: :wave:
> [/ quote]
> been trying to finish some of my projects ,41 ,rev. 300 recleared 41 and 300 again.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 01:09 PM~18309253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMM :0 WILLIE U GOT AN ASSEMBLY LINE FOR PAINTING BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 14 2010, 04:01 PM~18309528
> *DAMMM :0  WILLIE U GOT  AN ASSEMBLY LINE FOR PAINTING BRO! :thumbsup:
> *


TODAY IS A GOOD DAY FOR PAINTING.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2010, 04:09 PM~18309563
> *                    :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG , YOU HAVE ANY NEW PROJECTS?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 16 2010, 07:52 PM~18328335
> *WHATS UP BIG DOG ,  YOU HAVE ANY NEW PROJECTS?
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir


----------



## warsr67

300 READY FOR THE STREETS!!!!


----------



## warsr67




----------



## [email protected]

thats too sick! :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2010, 08:14 PM~18337223
> *thats too sick! :wow:
> *


THANK BRO.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## chris hicks

What's up big homie? the rides are looking good!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 17 2010, 08:50 PM~18337608
> *What's up big homie? the rides are looking good!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO. TRYING TO FINISH OLD PROJECTS.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 17 2010, 08:50 PM~18337608
> *What's up big homie? the rides are looking good!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


.


----------



## orange candy M.C.

that 300 is S  I  C :thumbsup: K


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 17 2010, 09:08 PM~18337807
> *that 300 is S  I  C :thumbsup: K
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Aug 17 2010, 06:06 PM~18337154-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300  READY FOR THE STREETS!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 06:08 PM~18337171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn willie 300 came out sick   :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 17 2010, 09:32 PM~18338084
> *damn willie 300 came out sick      :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG .


----------



## chris hicks

A willie sr. any updates on the 50 p/u you were working on i'm crazy about that project!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 07:06 PM~18337154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300  READY FOR THE STREETS!!!!
> *


Beautiful ride dad... :worship: :worship: :worship: Can i have it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 17 2010, 07:49 PM~18338263
> *A willie sr. any updates on the 50 p/u you were working on i'm crazy about that project!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Boy you got some crazy cuts on the hood and roof and like the tail light trick also BUT YOU NEED TO BLACK WASH THAT GRILL !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 01:23 PM~18343726
> *Boy  you  got    some  crazy    cuts  on  the  hood  and  roof  and  like the  tail light  trick  also  BUT  YOU  NEED  TO  BLACK  WASH  THAT  GRILL !
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS ,BLACK WASH IS DONE.


----------



## warsr67

unfinish projects just cleared to day


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DAMN I LIKE THAT PURPLE !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18356532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfinish projects just cleared to day
> *


damn willie those look sweet  :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18356532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfinish projects just cleared to day
> *


EXCELLENT.. warsr got any tips on the hinging the trunk of a 65 Lincoln vert,
so the trunk opens backwards? can i make little mounts on the body instead of the bumper? and I am wanting the trunk of 61 to open backwards as well. and the hood 
do you have pictures of a 68 with a hinged front hood..It's like a glasshouse! thanks..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18356532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfinish projects just cleared to day
> *


EXCELLENT.. warsr got any tips on the hinging the trunk of a 65 Lincoln vert,
so the trunk opens backwards? can i make little mounts on the body instead of the bumper? and I am wanting the trunk of 61 to open backwards as well. and 
do you have pictures of a 68 with a hinged front hood..It's like a glasshouse! thanks.
(pictures posted in mini's school thread)


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 21 2010, 11:06 PM~18372949
> *EXCELLENT.. warsr got any tips on the hinging the trunk of a 65 Lincoln vert,
> so the trunk opens backwards? can i make little mounts on the body instead of the bumper? and I am wanting the trunk of 61 to open backwards as well. and the hood
> do you have pictures of a 68 with a hinged front hood..It's like a glasshouse! thanks..
> *


whats up hydrohype? if you go BACK TO PAGE 13 there are some pics that may help you, no pics of a 68.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 22 2010, 10:50 AM~18375601
> *whats up hydrohype?  if you go BACK TO PAGE 13 there are some pics that may help you, no pics of a 68.
> *


check... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 19 2010, 08:51 PM~18356532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfinish projects just cleared to day
> *


That's some bad ass finish what clear you use?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 23 2010, 05:39 PM~18386467
> *That's some bad ass finish what clear you use?
> *


CARS WERE SHOT WITH ACRYLIC URETHANE CLEAR (NASON)


----------



## warsr67

almost ready


----------



## warsr67

RIVI ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 23 2010, 06:53 PM~18388588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIVI  ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS
> *


This is one bad ass Rivi Willie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I hope She Devil will come out as good


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 23 2010, 06:53 PM~18388588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIVI  ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS
> *


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 17 2010, 09:49 PM~18338263
> *A willie sr. any updates on the 50 p/u you were working on i'm crazy about that project!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


one of my next 2 projects thanks chris.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 24 2010, 05:15 PM~18396929
> *one of my next 2 projects  thanks chris.
> *


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 23 2010, 08:33 PM~18387637
> *CARS WERE SHOT  WITH  ACRYLIC URETHANE CLEAR (NASON)
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 23 2010, 07:33 PM~18387637
> *CARS WERE SHOT  WITH  ACRYLIC URETHANE CLEAR (NASON)
> *


were do you buy this?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18388761
> *This is one bad ass Rivi Willie!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope She Devil will come out as good
> *


THANKS MAZDAT ,I KNOW IT WILL BE.


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up Willie. :wave:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 09:36 AM~18419737
> *Whats up Willie.  :wave:
> *


GETTING READY TO WORK ON MY 41


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18423185
> *GETTING READY TO WORK ON MY 41
> *


 :cheesy: wen u gonna finish it mister


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 05:44 PM~18423189
> *:cheesy: wen u gonna finish it mister
> *


ROUTE 66   :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 27 2010, 04:27 PM~18423484
> *ROUTE 66     :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

41 ALMOST READY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 05:55 PM~18435039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 ALMOST READY
> *


Thats bad azz bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2010, 05:57 PM~18435052
> *Thats bad azz bro. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 03:55 PM~18435039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 ALMOST READY
> *


looks good willie


----------



## warsr67

a little 32 i"m working on.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 05:37 PM~18405943
> *were do you buy this?
> *


any shop that carries dupont its basically 2k clear, i use their primer.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 06:37 PM~18405943
> *were do you buy this?
> *


YOU COULD BUY IT OR SOME THAT WORKS THE SAME AT WHITTER PAINTS IN THE OF CITY WHITTER CA. CORNER OF BRODWAY AND WHITTER BLVD.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 06:55 PM~18435039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 ALMOST READY
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 07:24 PM~18435535
> *YOU COULD BUY IT OR SOME THAT WORKS THE SAME AT WHITTER PAINTS IN THE  OF  CITY WHITTER CA.  CORNER OF BRODWAY AND WHITTER BLVD.
> *


  i pass by there very often during the week.


----------



## warsr67

TUBED WOODIE


----------



## warsr67




----------



## DEUCES76

woodie lookin good homie


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 2 2010, 06:44 PM~18473389
> *woodie lookin good homie
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 2 2010, 05:43 PM~18473384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 gETTIN A WOODY FOR DE WOODY...LOL BAD JOKE..GOOD CAR!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 05:14 AM~16421495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 6 DUCE
> *


Real sick Duce! :0 :0


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 3 2010, 11:56 AM~18478771
> *Real sick Duce! :0  :0
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS SiiM .


----------



## warsr67

A little detail and its ready for the streets.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18473384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks badass already! where'd u get those wheels?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 5 2010, 08:13 PM~18493970
> *this looks badass already! where'd u get those wheels?
> *


THEY WERE ON A SLAMER KIT A FEW YEARS BACK, CAN'T REMEMBER THE KIT.


----------



## chris hicks

Thank's again mr. for the pictures of the hinge work this will help me alot!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 5 2010, 08:48 PM~18494266
> *Thank's again mr. for the pictures of the hinge work this will help me alot!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME BRO.


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 07:14 PM~16421495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 6 DUCE
> *


1 OF MY FAVORITE 62s :worship: NICE WORK :nicoderm:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 5 2010, 11:38 PM~18495627
> *1 OF MY FAVORITE 62s  :worship: NICE WORK  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks for all the comps   :


----------



## warsr67




----------



## tunzafun

sick! got that early 90's street machine look to it :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 6 2010, 02:09 AM~18493939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little detail and its ready for the streets.
> *


lovin this one


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass rides, homie.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

a little teaser Willie,


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 10 2010, 01:23 AM~18531780
> *a little teaser Willie,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the stance gil great looking ride . where did those rims come off from.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 10 2010, 01:23 AM~18531780
> *a little teaser Willie,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 10 2010, 12:23 AM~18531780
> *a little teaser Willie,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gil, nice colors and stance. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

Gils that gto looks good homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 10 2010, 12:23 AM~18531780
> *a little teaser Willie,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This thing is sick....love the look and stance....


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 9 2010, 07:36 PM~18528317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!! Willie sr. that gto is coming out good bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 11 2010, 03:21 PM~18542223
> *DAMN!!!! Willie sr. that gto is coming out good bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks chris


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 10 2010, 06:45 PM~18536680
> *love the stance  gil great looking ride . where did those rims come off from.
> *



thanks for the comps fellas, Willie i didn't mean to bump your thread homie, the wheels are pegasus 19-23 hellas!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 12 2010, 02:29 AM~18545640
> *thanks for the comps fellas, Willie i didn't mean to bump your thread homie, the wheels are pegasus 19-23 hellas!
> *


THANKS GIL FOR THE INFO. ITS ALL GOOD GIL ANY TIME WE ARE ONE FAMILIA.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 12 2010, 10:31 AM~18546852
> *THANKS GIL FOR THE INFO. ITS ALL GOOD GIL ANY TIME WE ARE ONE FAMILIA.
> *


ONE CLUB - ONE FAMILY !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

all most ready for the streets ( R 66 )


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 15 2010, 08:56 PM~18579108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all most ready for the streets ( R 66 )
> *


 :biggrin: QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 15 2010, 06:56 PM~18579108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all most ready for the streets ( R 66 )
> *


Hey Willie, whenever you want to sell this Rivi, let me know...love it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 16 2010, 12:16 PM~18583828
> *Hey Willie, whenever you want to sell this Rivi, let me know...love it!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 15 2010, 10:56 PM~18579108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all most ready for the streets ( R 66 )
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

READY FOR THE STREETS .


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bugs-one

That Rivi is sick as [email protected]$* much props. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 18 2010, 09:59 PM~18601120
> *That Rivi is sick as [email protected]$*  much props. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS. BRO.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

36 CONV.


----------



## darkside customs

Rivi is freakin insane.... Nice work bro... and that 36 looks killer already...


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2010, 10:45 PM~18728269
> *Rivi is freakin insane.... Nice work bro... and that 36 looks killer already...
> *


THANKS DARKSIDE


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 3 2010, 07:22 PM~18726318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 CONV.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 3 2010, 05:22 PM~18726318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 CONV.
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama: :wave: LOOKIN GOOD WILLIE


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 04:35 PM~18743425
> *:thumbsup:  :drama:  :wave: LOOKIN GOOD WILLIE
> *


THANKS BIG DOG.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18647735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Willie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 24 2010, 06:39 AM~18647735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## warsr67

BAT FORCE


----------



## chilly willie

I didnt open the doors ....so i dropped the top.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 07:21 PM~18829778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt open the doors ....so i dropped the top.
> *



GANGSTA WILLIE! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 6 2010, 04:39 PM~18753748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAT  FORCE
> *


Sick homie!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 09:27 PM~18830233
> *GANGSTA WILLIE! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


another for DOWN 2 SCALE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 06:21 PM~18829778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt open the doors ....so i dropped the top.
> *


 :wow: looking good jr  

u should open the doors on it  

and can i have it too :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Sick ass rides up in here


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 17 2010, 05:21 AM~18829778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt open the doors ....so i dropped the top.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

54/55


----------



## warsr67

GTO ALL MOST READY FOR THE STREETS


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 28 2010, 06:33 PM~18935420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO ALL MOST READY FOR THE STREETS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 28 2010, 08:35 PM~18935437
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:  hno:
> *


THANK EDDIE  JUST FINISH ALL THE BARE METAL.


----------



## warsr67

little up date on goat.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 11 2010, 05:56 PM~19045479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little up date on goat.
> *




Dam Willie thats BAAAAAAAAADDDD!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 08:12 PM~19046184
> *Dam Willie thats BAAAAAAAAADDDD!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks jimbo  your ride is turning badddddddddddd also.


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Willie but I learn alot from OGees like you Mike and other people on this site... Hell Eddies younger than me and I learned alot from his builds!


----------



## jimbo

Oh yeah, can NEVER forget Mr OGee Gary Seeds!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19045479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little up date on goat.
> *


THE GOAT IS LOOKING :thumbsup: CARNAL!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 06:19 PM~19055159
> *Thanks Willie but I learn alot from OGees like you Mike and other people on this site... Hell Eddies younger than me and I learned alot from his builds!
> *


THANKS JIMBO! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 08:19 PM~19055159
> *Thanks Willie but I learn alot from OGees like you Mike and other people on this site... Hell Eddies younger than me and I learned alot from his builds!
> *


You know what jimbo your right i too learn from the best from willie family to sr woodgrain and can't for get the god father mr seed hell!!!! everybody in this family im proud to be apart of this family!!!  :worship: :worship:


----------



## warsr67

GTO IS READY FOR THE STREET.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> GTO IS READY FOR THE STREET.
> [/quote
> 
> GOAT IT HOT!!


----------



## warsr67

> GTO IS READY FOR THE STREET.
> [/quote
> 
> GOAT IT HOT!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS EDDIE
Click to expand...


----------



## jimbo

Dam Willie that goat looks MEAN OGee!!!  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

GTO HIT THE SHOW SUNDAY. uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 22 2010, 06:56 PM~19137042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO  HIT THE SHOW SUNDAY. uffin:  uffin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: badass as always willie


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 22 2010, 08:56 PM~19137042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO  HIT THE SHOW SUNDAY. uffin:  uffin:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG.


----------



## warsr67

MEAN MACHINE COMMING SOON


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave:


----------



## warsr67

36 CONV. LAID SOME GOLD AND GRAY BASE COATS


----------



## jimbo

Niiiiiiice Willie!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2010, 07:00 PM~19303145
> *Niiiiiiice Willie!
> *


GOING TO LAID CANDY ROOT BEAR OVER THE ENTIRE CAR.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 11 2010, 05:18 PM~19303265
> *GOING TO LAID CANDY ROOT BEAR OVER THE  ENTIRE  CAR.
> *




Wha... :0 Aww man I cant wait to see that!!! :wow: Do your thang Willie!!!


----------



## warsr67

need more clear on 36


----------



## badgas

The goat looks nice, like them rims.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 12 2010, 03:24 PM~19308413
> *The goat looks nice, like them rims.
> *


thanks badgas


----------



## warsr67

SUPER BEE GOING LOW LOL


----------



## MKD904

Great job on the body line with the skirts....I like this so far. I may have to do one of these sometime...


----------



## warsr67

laid down some candy rootbeer


----------



## warsr67

39 COMING SOON TO DOWN2SCALE.


----------



## bugs-one

Some sick work going down in here.


----------



## bugs-one

Some sick work going down in here.


----------



## mr.unique87

What's up fellaz I have a question I been buildin models for years but never really done hinges and jambs I'm workin on a 66 and have cut the doors and trunk and just wanna know what u guys use for the hinges and jambs I want to take my builds to the next level just need a few pointers from u guys so if u guys can help me out that would be cool thanks


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by mr.unique87_@Dec 13 2010, 06:07 PM~19317465
> *What's up fellaz I have a question I been buildin models for years but never really done hinges and jambs I'm workin on a 66 and have cut the doors and trunk and just wanna know what u guys use for the hinges and jambs I want to take my builds to the next level just need a few pointers from u guys so if u guys can help me out that would be cool thanks
> *


GO BACK TO PAGE # 13 ON THIS SITE . I USE BRASS TUBING AND WIRE ( BRASS WIRE IS EASER TO USE AND STRYENE PLASTIC FOR DOOR JAMS.


----------



## mr.unique87

Cool thanks a lot homie :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

SCRATCH CONT. KIT FOR 53 .


----------



## KAMOZO_310

holy shit. you got madd skillz G!! keep it up...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Willie


----------



## RaiderPride

Rides looking good Willie. What color are you gonna spray the Mopar?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 15 2010, 11:33 AM~19333029
> *Rides looking good Willie. What color are you gonna spray the Mopar?
> *


I HAVE NOT DECIDED , GOING TO TRY 3 COLORS ON IT. THANKS AL


----------



## Tonioseven

It goes down LOVELY up in here!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 15 2010, 08:18 PM~19337407
> *It goes down LOVELY up in here!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS TONIO


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 14 2010, 10:26 PM~19328940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCRATCH  CONT. KIT  FOR 53 .
> *


Damn!!!!! :0 mr SR. the 53 is coming out sweet bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 16 2010, 07:43 PM~19346764
> *Damn!!!!! :0 mr SR. the 53 is coming out sweet bro!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS CHRIS , I WILL BE TAKING YOUR TRUCK TO THE MEETING.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 14 2010, 11:26 PM~19328940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCRATCH  CONT. KIT  FOR 53 .
> *


shit here it is again..lol.. sweet work i like this alot. :cheesy:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 16 2010, 08:02 PM~19346922
> *THANKS CHRIS , I WILL BE TAKING YOUR TRUCK TO THE MEETING.
> *


COOL BRO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

FINISH CONT.KIT AND SKIRTS ON TO SUN VISOR 4/53


----------



## jimbo

Baddasss Willie... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 10:48 PM~19364688
> *Baddasss Willie... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


thanks jimbo diging your 65


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 08:48 PM~19364688
> *Baddasss Willie... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


X2


----------



## bugs-one

That's a bad ass 53, bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 19 2010, 02:19 PM~19367956
> *That's a bad ass 53, bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK  S BUGS -ONE


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 18 2010, 11:33 PM~19364580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH CONT.KIT AND SKIRTS ON TO SUN VISOR 4/53
> *


WAY COOL MAN... IM LIKEN THIS RIDE!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 14 2010, 06:26 PM~19328940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCRATCH  CONT. KIT  FOR 53 .
> *


pull one off a jada....


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2010, 12:00 AM~19399904
> *pull one off a jada....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good need to find one for the next time.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 18 2010, 08:33 PM~19364580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH CONT.KIT AND SKIRTS ON TO SUN VISOR 4/53
> *


Very nice Willie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

DAMN MR. EVERYTHING HERE LOOK SICK...U GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES AND MAD SKILLS, BIG PROPS TO YA SR..


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 23 2010, 11:21 PM~19407676
> *DAMN  MR. EVERYTHING HERE LOOK SICK...U GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES AND MAD SKILLS, BIG PROPS TO YA SR..
> *


THANKS ROAD DOGG


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 18 2010, 08:33 PM~19364580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH CONT.KIT AND SKIRTS ON TO SUN VISOR 4/53
> *


LOOKING GOOD ! WAITING FOR THE NEXT STEP SOME COLOR?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 30 2010, 08:40 PM~19461996
> *LOOKING GOOD ! WAITING FOR THE NEXT STEP SOME COLOR?
> *


LOOKING AT SOME PEARL WHITE AND BRANDY WINE CANDY.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 30 2010, 08:11 PM~19462322
> *LOOKING AT SOME PEARL WHITE AND BRANDY WINE CANDY.
> *


good choice sr, looking good :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

DID SOME FRENCHING ON GRILL ON 53 . BEFORE AND AFTER NEXT ON TO FRENCHING TAIL LIGHTS.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 30 2010, 07:11 PM~19462322
> *LOOKING AT SOME PEARL WHITE AND BRANDY WINE CANDY.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD WILLIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

WORKING ON MY RADICAL FOR 2011 .


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 31 2010, 02:01 PM~19468754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON MY RADICAL  FOR 2011  .
> *


looking good wars lov the way the doors open


----------



## warsr67

LAID SOME CLEAR NEED TO RUB OUT AND POLISH(TRUNK LID HAS BEEN POLISHED)


----------



## LATIN SKULL

BOTH RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD WILLIE.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 2 2011, 09:57 PM~19486152
> *BOTH RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD WILLIE.
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## twin60

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car


----------



## warsr67

a little some thing for 2011


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 9 2011, 03:11 PM~19549228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little some thing for 2011
> *


 hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 31 2010, 10:01 PM~19468754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON MY RADICAL  FOR 2011  .
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

STARTED ON FRENCHING TAIL LIGHTS


----------



## MKD904

Looks great. What issue of Model Car mag was those photos in that you posted on the other post?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2011, 08:34 PM~19614659
> *Looks great.  What issue of Model Car mag was those photos in that you posted on the other post?
> *



THE MAG IS SCALE AUTO FEBRUARY 2011 ISSUE.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 07:37 PM~19614707
> *THE MAG IS SCALE AUTO  FEBRUARY 2011 ISSUE.
> *


What show was it?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2011, 08:39 PM~19614729
> *What show was it?
> *


SO CAL NNL 2010 IN CHATSWORTH CAL.


----------



## MKD904

Cool.....Congrats to all of you that made the mag...


----------



## LoLife4Life

just finished peeping all the rides in here bad ass work cant wait to see that rad monte!!


----------



## warsr67

> just finished peeping all the rides in here bad ass work cant wait to see that rad monte!!
> [THANKS FOR THE COMPS.


----------



## warsr67

WORKED ON INTERIOR ON 36.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Willie. :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 17 2011, 08:29 PM~19625506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKED ON INTERIOR  ON 36.
> *


LOOKING BETTER EVERY UPDATE WILLIE. ME LIKES THE INTERIOR.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 31 2010, 04:01 PM~19468754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON MY RADICAL  FOR 2011  .
> *


sick sick sick ... :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 9 2011, 06:11 PM~19549228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little some thing for 2011
> *


this is gonna be sweet too!! great start.. :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

PEARL ON TOP AND SIDE ON 53


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:0 :0 NICE START WILLIE.


----------



## warsr67

update on 53... need to clear..


----------



## warsr67

WIRED ENGINE ON 36


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: Builds are looking tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 23 2011, 07:24 PM~19676822
> *:wow: Builds are looking tight. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS.


----------



## warsr67

36 ALMOST READY .


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2011, 06:33 PM~19707001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 ALMOST READY .
> *


JUST ABOUT THERE WILLIE. I'LL SEE IT ON SUNDAY.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 26 2011, 10:16 PM~19708241
> *JUST ABOUT THERE WILLIE. I'LL SEE IT ON SUNDAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

almost ready for 2011


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 28 2011, 08:03 PM~19726454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready for 2011
> *


THIS SHIT IS HOT CARNAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

those are looking to clean, keep pics coming homie!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

DAMN SIR I JUST FLIPPED THROUGH ALL THE PAGES AND I'M SPEECHLESS..WUT KN I SAY THAT I HAVENT SAID B4...U DA MAN. WELL I'M A GO GET A CLEAN SHRIT CUZ THIS ONE HAS DROOL ALL OVER TI. LMMFAO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR YOU SIR...MUCH RESPECTALWAYS



ROAD DOGG 1


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 22 2011, 04:55 PM~19669023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on 53... need to clear..
> *


WHERES THE PICS WITH THE CLEAR CARNAL? :wave:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 6 2011, 12:12 PM~19800989
> *WHERES THE PICS WITH THE CLEAR CARNAL? :wave:
> *


MY MAIN PC TOOK A DIVE . PIC S COMMING SOON.BRO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 9 2011, 04:54 PM~19829706
> *MY MAIN  PC TOOK A DIVE .  PIC S COMMING SOON.BRO.
> *


----------



## jimbo

Willie!!! Always some sick work in here sir!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: Hope you get your comp up and running again soon brother!! I know the feeling...  :happysad:


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON 53 LAID SOME FOIL NEXT INTERIOR


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 06:34 PM~19860520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 53 LAID SOME FOIL NEXT INTERIOR
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

61 CONVERT READY FOR HINGING


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 08:34 PM~19860520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 53 LAID SOME FOIL NEXT INTERIOR
> *


That's bad ass bro can wait to see it finish bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 13 2011, 09:12 PM~19861547
> *That's bad ass bro can wait to see it finish bro. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 06:34 PM~19860520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 53 LAID SOME FOIL NEXT INTERIOR
> *


sick lookin 53 i had the same color scheme for mine


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Feb 14 2011, 11:01 AM~19866002
> *sick lookin 53 i had the same color scheme for mine
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS BRO.


----------



## warsr67

MY AUDI R8


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2011, 08:43 PM~19897518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY AUDI R8
> *


sick lookin r8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 06:34 PM~19860520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 53 LAID SOME FOIL NEXT INTERIOR
> *


 the booty kit and french tail lights but this car completely out the ball park..
this whole thread is dangerous...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2011, 08:43 PM~19897518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY AUDI R8
> *


this ride is sick willie, nice job :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 18 2011, 03:05 PM~19902849
> *this ride is sick willie, nice job :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the comps fellows


----------



## warsr67

chop 54 with 55 bumpers need to cut winddows next


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 6 2011, 05:28 PM~20029593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chop 54 with 55 bumpers need to cut winddows next
> *


 yea that's chopped.. I did not notice the bumpers until I read it..


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 6 2011, 05:28 PM~20029593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chop 54 with 55 bumpers need to cut winddows next
> *


Nice one pops ... i like it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 6 2011, 07:07 PM~20030782
> *Nice one pops ... i like it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAHHHHHHHHH WHAT JR SAID.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro! That 54 is bad ass hell!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2011, 01:14 PM~20035389
> *Damn bro! That 54 is bad ass hell!
> *


thanks darkside ,latin skull and will jr. for the comps.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> nice !!!!1 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> what rims r those?
Click to expand...


----------



## warsr67

they are pegasus deep set wire wheels(you can buy them at pegasus hobbys)


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 8 2011, 03:36 PM~20044516
> *they are pegasus deep set wire wheels(you can buy them at pegasus hobbys)
> *


THANKS bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 6 2011, 07:28 PM~20029593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chop 54 with 55 bumpers need to cut winddows next
> *



Dayum ! Thats killa bro !!!!!!!! Love the look !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 9 2011, 05:50 PM~20052986
> *Dayum ! Thats killa bro !!!!!!!! Love the look !
> *


THANKS TREND FOR THE COMPS


----------



## warsr67

A LITTLE UP DATE


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2011, 07:10 PM~20125280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE UP DATE
> *


DAMMMM THIS SHIT IS HARD WILLIE. TIME TO GET IT READY FOR THE STREETS CARNAL.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2011, 10:55 AM~20128168
> *DAMMMM THIS SHIT IS HARD WILLIE. TIME TO GET IT READY FOR THE STREETS CARNAL.
> *


WORKING ON THE WINDOWS ,MADE THE BACK ONE , THE FRONT IS A PAIN WHERE THE DASH IS GOING, NEVER GAVE UP THE SHIP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> Looking good Willie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm trying to pull a quickie too for Riverside


----------



## Hydrohype

How is the 53 coming? :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 19 2011, 12:22 PM~20128686
> *How is the 53 coming? :biggrin:
> *


THE 53 IS ALMOST READY WORKING ON WIRING THE ENGINE , NO SPARK PLUG 
WIRE NEED TO GO AND BUY SOME TODAY. THANKS HYDROHYPE.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2011, 07:10 PM~20125280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE UP DATE
> *



damn that chop top is sick!!! bro


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 19 2011, 03:04 PM~20129644
> *damn that chop top is sick!!! bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2011, 09:10 PM~20125280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE UP DATE
> *


 :cheesy: 53 sweeeet willie!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WZUP HINGEMAN! :wave:


----------



## hocknberry

that 53 is wicked!! nice idea with the 55 bumpers! they look right at home!


----------



## warsr67

53 is ready


----------



## darkside customs

Looks bad ass bro!! Im diggin the blue dot tails....


----------



## LoLife4Life

sweet!! see ur ready for saturday uffin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 06:18 PM~20171740
> *Looks bad ass bro!! Im diggin the blue dot tails....
> *


THANKS DARKSIDE


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 24 2011, 06:20 PM~20171753
> *sweet!! see ur ready for saturday uffin:
> *


THANKS BRO. SEE U AT RIVERSIDE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 06:35 PM~16525838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some older rides
> *


 THIS IS THIGHT SR...KN I HAVE IT? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Nice 53 Willie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice builds Willy. See you at the show.


----------



## warsr67

54 in suede


----------



## warsr67

OPENING DOORS ON GLASSHOUSE


----------



## LoLife4Life

THANKS A MILLION...the brothas were right if it hasn't been done u will do it just help a brotha out!! THANKS AGAIN


----------



## warsr67

COMMING SOON IN 2011 WHICH RIMS ???????


----------



## LoLife4Life

the ones on the left fo sho!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 27 2011, 10:51 PM~20197666
> *the ones on the left fo sho!!
> *


x2 the one on the left big bro!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 25 2011, 06:38 PM~20180719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 in suede
> *


NICE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 28 2011, 04:17 PM~20202694
> *NICE..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the comps bro.


----------



## darkside customs

Definitely the left ones.... and the 54 came out sweet!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20196381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPENING DOORS ON GLASSHOUSE
> *


NICE!! NOW I SEE WHY U DIDNT GO TO WORK TODAY!! TIME WELL SPENT. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## warsr67

here how i hinge hood on glass house


----------



## warsr67

doors hinge on glass house


----------



## LoLife4Life

thanks!! :thumbsup: im sure it aint gona be as easy as u make it look! lol


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2011, 08:39 PM~20213567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doors hinge on glass house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 29 2011, 09:20 PM~20213997
> *thanks!! :thumbsup: im sure it aint gona be as easy as u make it look! lol
> *


ISEE YOUR DOORS ARE S-SIDE IT WILL BE A LOT EASIER TO HINGE.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2011, 08:26 PM~20214612
> *ISEE YOUR DOORS ARE S-SIDE  IT WILL BE A LOT EASIER TO HINGE.
> *


im hoping :x:


----------



## richphotos

Thanks for showing how the hinges are made! really opens my eyes to it, now the question is, What do you use to bend the rod so it is even for each piece?


----------



## warsr67

I USE A SMALL NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS TO BEND THE WIRE ,BENT THE WIRE IN THE MIDDLE OF TUBING BE FORE IT IS PUT IN TUBING,


----------



## warsr67

THE SUN WAS OUT ,GOOD TIME TO PAINT THIS RIDE , NEED TO CLEAR.\ QUICK BUILD . COMMING SOON


----------



## LoLife4Life

NICE!!! I LIKE...

HEY I NOTICED U NEVER PUT ON THE HOW TO HINGE WHAT SIZE TO CUT THE ROD AND WIRE FOR EACH HINGE???

AND I TRIED AND SUCK :twak:


----------



## warsr67

37 PICK UP


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2011, 07:21 PM~20222534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SUN WAS OUT ,GOOD TIME TO PAINT THIS RIDE , NEED TO CLEAR.\ QUICK BUILD . COMMING SOON
> *


no open doors on this? :dunno:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 6 2011, 06:51 PM~20276482
> *no open doors on this? :dunno:
> *


TAKING A BREAK ON THE DOORS FOR THIS ONE. :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 04:55 PM~20276520
> *TAKING A BREAK ON THE DOORS FOR THIS ONE. :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :uh:  :biggrin: EVEN THE HINGEMAN NEEDS A BREAK..


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 6 2011, 08:41 PM~20277721
> *:wow:  :wow:  :uh:    :biggrin:  EVEN THE HINGEMAN NEEDS A BREAK..
> *


YOU GOT IT BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2011, 07:21 PM~20222534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SUN WAS OUT ,GOOD TIME TO PAINT THIS RIDE , NEED TO CLEAR.\ QUICK BUILD . COMMING SOON
> *


that color combo is real nice


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Like your trokita


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 04:44 PM~20276431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 PICK UP
> *


 :0 THIS IS GOING TO BE SWEET!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Mar 30 2011, 07:21 PM~20222534-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SUN WAS OUT ,GOOD TIME TO PAINT THIS RIDE , NEED TO CLEAR.\ QUICK BUILD . COMMING SOON
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like this sr
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 05:44 PM~20276431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 PICK UP
> *


 can i have it now  cant wait


----------



## warsr67

new street machine coming in 2011


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2011, 05:35 PM~20305814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new street machine coming in 2011
> *


THE RIMS ON THE BOTTOM PIC LOOK DOPE!


----------



## warsr67

a little work on 37


----------



## LoLife4Life

I see u changed Ur mine with the doors


----------



## IceMan555

This is great. Thanks for the How to.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 19 2011, 08:48 AM~20371897
> *This is great.  Thanks for the How to.
> *


ANY TIME BRO. THANKS


----------



## warsr67

COMMING IN 2011


----------



## warsr67




----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey pops can I have those two! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 20 2011, 06:58 PM~20384859
> *Hey pops can I have those two! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 21 2011, 11:14 AM~20389651
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


NEVA LET ME DO NUTIN! :inout:


----------



## warsr67

just need some clear


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2011, 12:07 PM~20403233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need some clear
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2011, 12:07 PM~20403233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need some clear
> *



Wow :wow: can I barrow this??? :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

MADE RACK FOR BATTERYS


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 08:12 PM~20436243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE RACK FOR BATTERYS
> *


WOW!!! Nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

STILL GOIN STRONG!!! SHOW EM HOW ITS DONE OGEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 28 2011, 07:14 PM~20442801
> *STILL GOIN STRONG!!! SHOW EM HOW ITS DONE OGEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 28 2011, 07:14 PM~20442801
> *STILL GOIN STRONG!!! SHOW EM HOW ITS DONE OGEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS BROS, MAZDA, JIMBO, ICEMAN


----------



## LoLife4Life

I'm telling u ima start my 50 I can't take it the ideas just come everytime I see it :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 10:12 PM~20436243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE RACK FOR BATTERYS
> *


 :0 50 pickup look crazy!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass Trokita. :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

the 50 chevy pick up is my FAVORITE :wow:


----------



## chris hicks

THE 50 p/u is coming out sweet MR. SR. keep it coming big bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 08:12 PM~20436243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE RACK FOR BATTERYS
> *


DAM WILLIE THIS SHIT LOOKS HARD ALREADY IN PRIMER. CANT WAIT TILL U FINISH IT UP! hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 30 2011, 02:11 PM~20455079
> *DAM WILLIE THIS SHIT LOOKS HARD ALREADY IN PRIMER. CANT WAIT TILL U FINISH IT UP! hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 what he said  :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 28 2011, 05:12 AM~20436243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE RACK FOR BATTERYS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 09:12 PM~20436243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE RACK FOR BATTERYS
> *


this is so bad!! what color u goin on it?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 05:16 PM~20492481
> *this is so bad!! what color u goin on it?
> *


going with silver base ,organic green candy.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 9 2010, 08:39 PM~18006742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 project
> *


here is the ride


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by warsr67+May 5 2011, 04:57 PM~20492754-->
> 
> 
> 
> going with silver base ,organic green candy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@May 5 2011, 05:05 PM~20492794
> *here is the ride
> *



soooo damn bad! cant wait to see that one!


----------



## warsr67

PLAYING WITH SOME COLORS


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 6 2011, 07:00 PM~20500168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLAYING WITH SOME COLORS
> *



damn two minds think alike again huh


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn pops u ain't playing :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 6 2011, 06:00 PM~20500168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLAYING WITH SOME COLORS
> *


COLOR IS LOOKING GOOD WARSR!


----------



## warsr67

coming soon 56


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 12 2011, 08:30 PM~20541815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon 56
> *


cant wait to see wats up your sleeve with this 56 pops :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great stuff in here.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice work on that 56 and that 50 pick up sr. can wait to u finish them


----------



## warsr67

computer up and ready ,thanks bro s for the comps.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAM WILLIE THIS SHIT LOOKS HARD ALREADY IN PRIMER. CANT WAIT TILL U FINISH IT UP! hno: hno: :thumbsup:


 X
That is one bad as 50 looking firme hinge man


----------



## LATIN SKULL

chevyman1962 said:


> X
> That is one bad as 50 looking firme hinge man


YEAH WHAT HE SAID, BUT WHERE ARE THE UPDATES VATO? WE WANNA SEE THIS RANFLA READY FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## warsr67

A LITTLE HINGING
























ON 39


----------



## jimbo

THAT LOOKS SAWEEEEEET WILLIE :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

thanks jimbo:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

WORKING ON 56 SILVER BASE AND BLUE BASE ,SHOT WITH ORENTAL BLUE ALL OVER ,STILL NEED SOME CLEAR.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> WORKING ON 56 SILVER BASE AND BLUE BASE ,SHOT WITH ORENTAL BLUE ALL OVER ,STILL NEED SOME CLEAR.


LOOKING GOOD MR. I'D GO WITH THE DAYTONS CARNAL,SLAMMED.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKING GOOD MR. I'D GO WITH THE DAYTONS CARNAL,SLAMMED.


x2 wat latin skull said mr.


----------



## Tonioseven

Daytons; slammed.  Lookin' good as always up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

had to re do 56 , my 65 elco trying this blue flake to large for my airbrushes.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

warsr67 said:


> had to re do 56 , my 65 elco trying this blue flake to large for my airbrushes.


looking good sr, is this ur basecoat willy if it is wat color r going to paimt it


----------



## warsr67

that is the color i'am going with need to clear and bury the flake .


----------



## LoLife4Life

damn that top looks good wanna do sumtin like that soon keep up the good work...


----------



## chris hicks

Maaaann!!!! the elco looks sweet mr.sr. keep it coming big bro!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KBD2S

warsr67 said:


> had to re do 56 , my 65 elco trying this blue flake to large for my airbrushes.


thats hella nice bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Wzup Willie, updates carnal ?


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> Wzup Willie, updates carnal ?


X2!! what he said :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Stumbled across this pops reminded me of yours..


----------



## warsr67

62 ready


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> 62 ready


damn looks sweet willie :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

warsr67 said:


> 62 ready


 Sits good Willy.


----------



## warsr67

Thanks AL AND FRANK FOR THE COMPS.


----------



## warsr67

A FEW N EW PROJECTS
























EW PROJECT


----------



## MC562

Kool willy


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looking good Sr..


----------



## ricezart

I need to learn how to do those french antennas, nice builds man!


----------



## chilly willie

Bump.....:wave:


----------



## warsr67

SOME 
































UP DATE ON 34


----------



## LoLife4Life

That looks great Sr!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

warsr67 said:


> 62 ready


:worship:


----------



## warsr67

Sin7 said:


> :worship:


thanks bro.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## warsr67

route 66 model show from sat.


----------



## ricezart

warsr67 said:


> route 66 model show from sat.


congrats fellas!!!!


----------



## warsr67

ricezart said:


> congrats fellas!!!!






THANKS BRO.


----------



## chilly willie

bump........


----------



## warsr67

Here you go guys new for Down 2 Scale///2012


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> Here you go guys new for Down 2 Scale///2012


nice paint job!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like were that sedan is going. Lookin good sofar.


----------



## OFDatTX

just ripe said:


> nice paint job!!!!!!:thumbsup:


X2 !!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:not really into vettes, but that ish is tight, just getting into ratrods, like where its heading!


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro. love those rat rods


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

RIDES ARE LOOKNG GREAT SR. OF COURSE THEY ARE... THEY'RE GETTING BUILT BY THE HINGEMAN.


----------



## warsr67

*projects 2012*








029 (640x480).jpg (69.1 KB) 







034 (640x480).jpg (67.6 KB
projects for 2012


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

warsr67 said:


> 029 (640x480).jpg (69.1 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034 (640x480).jpg (67.6 KB
> projects for 2012


nice!!!


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

warsr67 said:


> TUBED WOODIE


that woodie is GANGSTA ! :machinegun:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

warsr67 said:


> SUPER BEE GOING LOW LOL


that's nice ! like the skirts and just how the whole car sits. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

warsr67 said:


> 53 is ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Very nice work willy


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2, always something good in this thread


----------



## hoppinmaddness

@ warsr67 wer did u get that woody from?


----------



## warsr67

hoppinmaddness said:


> @ warsr67 wer did u get that woody from?





ITS A REVELL 48 FORD WOODY #2540


----------



## warsr67

CHEVYXXX said:


> that's nice ! like the skirts and just how the whole car sits. :thumbsup:





THE SKIRTS ARE SCRATCH MADE ( some styrene and putty to shape the body line) thanks bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

warsr67 said:


> Here you go guys new for Down 2 Scale///2012



bad ass...


----------



## warsr67

1934 ford is ready for the track


----------



## warsr67

VETTE NEEDS NEEDS SOME MORE CLEAR


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> VETTE NEEDS NEEDS SOME MORE CLEAR
> View attachment 383145
> View attachment 383147
> View attachment 383150


damn willie this is just sick mister :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

THANKS FRANK:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

a few more projects


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> a few more projects
> View attachment 383338
> View attachment 383339
> View attachment 383340


 NO WONDER YOUR NOT PLAYING DOMINOS RIGHT NOW! 8)


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> NO WONDER YOUR NOT PLAYING DOMINOS RIGHT NOW! 8)




YOU GOT IT BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: ...... real nice projects homie !


----------



## warsr67

trying photobucket


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Hey the red fleetside wat bed did u get that from?


----------



## Trikejustclownin

warsr67 said:


> WORKING ON MY RADICAL FOR 2011 .


 This is fucking bad


----------



## warsr67

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Hey the red fleetside wat bed did u get that from?





THE FLEET SIDE TRUCK IS FROM REVELL (SHORT BED )1965 CHEV.


----------



## warsr67

Trikejustclownin said:


> This is fucking bad



THANKS BRO.


----------



## OFDatTX

bad ass builds always nice job bro !


----------



## warsr67

found this at the kits that were 4/sale


found at a model kits sale


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> found this at the kits that were 4/salefound at a model kits sale


You got more pics of that lead sled. Looks kool from the back.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


>


NICE. WZUP WITH UPDATES ON OTHER RANFLAS WILLIE?


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Can u do a how 2 hinge like your radical car. If u have time thankz


----------



## warsr67

*Grenade 50 chevy pu*

Here you go fellas finally got the paint on the grenade!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:
THIS SHEIT IS CLEAN AS FAWK !!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> THIS SHEIT IS CLEAN AS FAWK !!!!


X2!!!!! CLEAN WARS.


----------



## warsr67

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> THIS SHEIT IS CLEAN AS FAWK !!!!


thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro. need to clear it may be this week end.


----------



## bugs-one

Trokita is looking clean, bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

bugs-one said:


> Trokita is looking clean, bro.:thumbsup:



thanks for the comps. bro


----------



## ricezart

warsr67 said:


> Here you go fellas finally got the paint on the grenade!


That colors amazing so nice.....


----------



## sinicle

warsr67 said:


> Here you go fellas finally got the paint on the grenade!


I made this for a shift knob. It still needs to be painted of course, but if you think it's got a place on your truck, it's yours. sorry, wish I would have caught you before paint, you could have opened the vent and put it there like the 1:1


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## sr.woodgrain

ur truck is looking good sr cant wait to it finished


----------



## hocknberry

warsr67 said:


>


i always loved the 1:1! this should turn out good! the top came out really good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD WILLIE:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

SOME HINGING ON 70 MONTE


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> SOME HINGING ON 70 MONTE


LOT OF WORK CARNAL. GOOD START.


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN YOU REALLY GET DOWN


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> SOME HINGING ON 70 MONTE



Nice hinge work Willie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOT OF WORK CARNAL. GOOD START.



you got it bro. :boink: thank bro and TINGO ,MAZDA


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass projects, bro. The Monte's looking sick.


----------



## warsr67

bugs-one said:


> Bad ass projects, bro. The Monte's looking sick.


thanks for the comps


----------



## warsr67

CUTT UP DATE STRIPPING DONE BY D.A. THE MAN


----------



## Dre1only

nice rides up in here !


----------



## warsr67

comming soon 50


----------



## warsr67

taken at our christmas party meeting


----------



## OFDatTX

cars are looking bad ass 
like the truck tho looks gangsta !


----------



## warsr67

OFDatTX said:


> cars are looking bad ass
> like the truck tho looks gangsta !




thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

KILLER RIDES HOMIE LIKE ALWAYS!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> KILLER RIDES HOMIE LIKE ALWAYS!:thumbsup:



THANKS GIL :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR NEW RIDE'S :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

LAID SOME CLEAR TODAY


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thats bad ass


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


>


YEAH WHAT HE SAID.


----------



## warsr67

laid some paint on 39


----------



## bigdogg323

39 looks sweet willie :thumbsup: keep up the great work mister uffin:


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Hey bro i pmd you


----------



## LATIN SKULL

39 IS ON IT'S WAY CARNAL.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That 39 is clean homie!Reminds me of one I seen on a Rollin Hard T shirt in high school! Man I love old bombs!


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That 39 is clean homie!Reminds me of one I seen on a Rollin Hard T shirt in high school! Man I love old bombs!



thanks bro.


----------



## corky

looks damn good bro


----------



## warsr67

corky said:


> looks damn good bro



THANKS BRO.


----------



## warsr67

update on cutti


----------



## warsr67

TRYING SOME PAINTS GRAY BASE WITH ORGANIC GREEN


----------



## sinicle

everything looks great warsr! is the wood grain on the cutty dash a decal? cause that shit looks GOOD!


----------



## warsr67

sinicle said:


> everything looks great warsr! is the wood grain on the cutty dash a decal? cause that shit looks GOOD!



yes they are decals come with kit.


----------



## sinicle

It looks great with the color!


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> update on cutti


looking good willie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## warsr67

Tonioseven said:


>



THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLOW BUILDERS:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Cutty looking Badass Sr!!


----------



## warsr67

little work on motor


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

working on bed set up.


----------



## OFDatTX

Thats a sweet bed set up bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

down II scale killin it in the pinstripin game:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thats bad ass details in the bed!Cuttlas came out sick too!


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats bad ass details in the bed!Cuttlas came out sick too!




thanks for the comps ,(OFDATTX, COAST2 COAST, ANGEL81:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is some sick work right here !



warsr67 said:


> working on bed set up.


----------



## warsr67

Trendsetta 68 said:


> This is some sick work right here !




thanks trend68:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

another view of bed.


----------



## Compton1964

Coming out just like the real one


----------



## warsr67

Compton1964 said:


> Coming out just like the real one



thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

GRANDNATIONAL 3RD PLACE LOWRIDER


----------



## warsr67




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn that 55 is nice,colors you used work so well together.


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn that 55 is nice,colors you used work so well together.




thanks angel


----------



## warsr67

WORKING ON 39


----------



## Tonioseven

warsr67 said:


> WORKING ON 39


Outstanding work!!! :h5:


----------



## warsr67

Tonioseven said:


> Outstanding work!!! :h5:



THANKS ALOT FOR THE COMPS BRO.:thumbsup:.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah Warsr I'm at a bit of a standstill on wiring the inline 6 on my 50 truck,do you got any pics of one you've done that I could go off of?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WARS U GOIN TO BOMB THAT COMP WITH THAT 39 PANAL VATO.


----------



## warsr67

39 INTERIOR GOING WITH ELECT DOOR SWITCHS


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah Warsr I'm at a bit of a standstill on wiring the inline 6 on my 50 truck,do you got any pics of one you've done that I could go off of?


here is digram of six cylinder


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> here is digram of six cylinder


Right on carnal,Thanks a million,I'm working off these right now!!


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Right on carnal,Thanks a million,I'm working off these right now!!


ANY TIME BRO.


----------



## warsr67

alittle some thing


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> alittle some thing


NICE START WARS.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's gonna be a kool looking 70


----------



## Tonioseven

warsr67 said:


> alittle some thing


----------



## warsr67

Tonioseven said:


>





THANKS BRO.


----------



## RaiderPride

How you been Willie? Feeling better I hope.


----------



## warsr67

THANKS AL GETTING THERE BEING 3 WEEKS WITH THIS COUGH IS A DRAG. NEED TO FINISH MY STARTED PROJECT SOON.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hope you get better,bro.


----------



## RaiderPride

warsr67 said:


> THANKS AL GETTING THERE BEING 3 WEEKS WITH THIS COUGH IS A DRAG. NEED TO FINISH MY STARTED PROJECT SOON.


Know what u mean. Mine lasted almost a month. Put me down for a week from work.


----------



## warsr67

back on my 50, batteries set up,and bed a start. what do you think?


----------



## hocknberry

NICE wars!!! is this that "greenade" truck or just one your doing up? lookin wicked either way! nice bed work!!


----------



## warsr67

hocknberry said:


> NICE wars!!! is this that "greenade" truck or just one your doing up? lookin wicked either way! nice bed work!!




YES IT IS BUT NOT THE EXACT REPLICA ,BUT VERY CLOSE. THANKS


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looks like the real one


----------



## warsr67

48 custom


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sweet 48


----------



## warsr67

up date working pump set up


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Great detail Carnal!


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Great detail Carnal!


thanks bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:great work!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> up date working pump set up


LOOKING GOOD WILLIE.


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKING GOOD WILLIE.



the interior is next , thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:great work!!


thanks coast.


----------



## warsr67

70 hinged hood w.d.u.think ?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

warsr67 said:


> 70 hinged hood w.d.u.think ?


damn homie lookin bad ass!


----------



## Smallz

Looks good but i think the hood should of went forward. Stretch it out u know. Kinda match the trunk too. Just my two.


----------



## warsr67

Smallz said:


> Looks good but i think the hood should of went forward. Stretch it out u know. Kinda match the trunk too. Just my two.


THANKS BRO.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> 54 in suede


Nice,almost like the old Moonglow chevy,love them in this style.


----------



## warsr67

little some thing


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> little some thing


Very kool! I like this already.


----------



## Doc.

THIS IS EXACTLY WAT I LIKE ...THIS SHIT IS TIGHT SON !!!:nicoderm:.....BUT THE ROOF KILLED IT...!!! BUT ITS BAD ASS..!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Very kool! I like this already.


thanks for the comps angel & doc. tail dragger on the way.


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> little some thing


Love it.


----------



## warsr67

halfasskustoms said:


> Love it.


thanks bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

ALWAYS great things goin' on in here!! I LOVE it! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude I looked at your whole thread. MAN your stuff is good homie. Great work.


----------



## warsr67

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I looked at your whole thread. MAN your stuff is good homie. Great work.


thanks bro. for the comps.


----------



## warsr67

70 ready for paint .


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> 70 ready for paint .


uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

i was finally able to down load the pic from Old Memories Bike,peddle, and model show


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## bigdogg323

GREAT PICS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

ahh man, would love to get out there sometime for one of those


----------



## chevyman1962

sorry guys i put them on the wrong post will repost them under Down2Scale threat


----------



## dig_derange

warsr67 said:


> 70 ready for paint .


:worship:


----------



## warsr67

painted 48 candy purble need clearcomming soon.


----------



## halfasskustoms

This 66 is bad as hell.


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> painted 48 candy purble need clearcomming soon.


LOVE IT.


----------



## warsr67

halfasskustoms said:


> LOVE IT.




thanks bro.


----------



## OFDatTX

Sweet 48 bro!


----------



## warsr67

39 back on table ,some fuzz fur and door panels .


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> 39 back on table ,some fuzz fur and door panels .


Thats Gangster!! :worship::worship:Always a fan of your work!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Koolness.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

nice!!!


----------



## warsr67

little work on tail dragger


----------



## warsr67

64 elco


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man O man thats kool lookin. Both of them. LOVE IT.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Those are badass..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

warsr67 said:


> little work on tail dragger


bad ass!!!


----------



## warsr67

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass!!!



thanks for the comps bros.


----------



## warsr67

getting a flake job soon.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice!!


----------



## warsr67

update on 39


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> update on 39



Wooooo thats sweet,love your style


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> update on 39


Dude this is kool. I like it.


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wooooo thats sweet,love your style


thanks bro.s :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice work man!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

clean 39 homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> little work on tail dragger


 THIS IS BAD ASS WILLIE!


----------



## warsr67

mock up on 48


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> THIS IS BAD ASS WILLIE!


thanks bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW good lookin sled.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!


----------



## warsr67

92 cat comming soon.


----------



## Tonioseven

There's always goodness up in here!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

Tonioseven said:


> There's always goodness up in here!!:thumbsup:


thanks bro.


----------



## chilly willie

Got the base coat down and a little flake.....: )


----------



## sneekyg909

Thats going to be badasss...:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW thats gold member.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

chilly willie said:


> Got the base coat down and a little flake.....: )


 CANT WAIT FOR THIS TO BE DONE, GOOD JOB BRO!


----------



## warsr67

39 ready for the streets


----------



## halfasskustoms

Slick yo.


----------



## warsr67

halfasskustoms said:


> Slick yo.




kool bro.


----------



## sneekyg909

warsr67 said:


> 39 ready for the streets


Another nice build from you...:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> 39 ready for the streets


Been a long time coming on this,came out perfect bro.


----------



## dink

TOO CLEAN:thumbsup:


warsr67 said:


> 39 ready for the streets


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Been a long time coming on this,came out perfect bro.



thanks bro. you know start one put it away ,start another.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Really nice build Willie.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

real clean as always bro, that gold is different but i know you make pop!:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

Looks great in person too Willie. Love the rear door setup.


----------



## warsr67

RaiderPride said:


> Looks great in person too Willie. Love the rear door setup.




thanks bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' goooooood up in here!!!


----------



## warsr67




----------



## sneekyg909

Congratulations...:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

cruisin for the a cure model show on 9-22-12


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Clean builds, man Congrats


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man congrats on the wins bro.


----------



## warsr67

almost ready for the streets.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Like that paint man.


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

66 project


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn theres the more pics. And oh shit a moon roof too........oh he'll yeah.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

Looking willie i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro ,you know me open every thing.


----------



## warsr67

another project 76 carprice


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## warsr67

up date


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


>


This is badass. Love it.


----------



## Tonioseven

There's ALWAYS top-quality work up in here!! I love it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

warsr67 said:


> another project 76 carprice


Nice:thumbsup:.....thats gonna b some fun interior work


----------



## warsr67

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice:thumbsup:.....thats gonna b some fun interior work



cool bro.


----------



## 97xenissan

warsr67 said:


> up date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> i990.photobucket.com/albums/af26/warsr/075-1.jpg?t=1353624677


Thats gonna be one mean fairlane !


----------



## warsr67

working on interior almost ready :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

97xenissan said:


> Thats gonna be one mean fairlane !




thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

back to my 50


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Trucks looks smooth bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

Truck looks sweet willie nice color on it :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Wow! Nice!


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.s


----------



## warsr67

just had to open door on 48


----------



## 97xenissan

warsr67 said:


> just had to open door on 48


Looking good you made it look easy LOL


----------



## Deecee

Truck looks awsome and top job on the doors of the 48' gonna look great.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2 That's no mean feat to open and hinge that kits body,much props bro.


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 That's no mean feat to open and hinge that kits body,much props bro.



thanks bro u r right on this. ,going to make the spears next for the side.


----------



## warsr67

warsr67 said:


> working on interior almost ready :thumbsup:



ride is ready for the streets , post later pics.


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> ride is ready for the streets , post later pics.


:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

ready for the streets


----------



## warsr67




----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


>


BAD ASS RIDE WILLIE!


----------



## Backhand

warsr67 said:


> ready for the streets


thats nice man !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

LATIN SKULL said:


> BAD ASS RIDE WILLIE!


X2 :nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

COAST2COAST said:


> X2 :nicoderm:


X3 homie se mira suavesito!


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> BAD ASS RIDE WILLIE!




thanks fellows for the comps.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

warsr67 said:


> ready for the streets


bad ass ride!!!


----------



## warsr67

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass ride!!!



thanks bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

Superclean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALLFORONE

Hey guys can anyone point in the direction to get some chrome done for my model I'm building. I haven't built a car in about ten years. If someone can find me a good deal to get some stuff done. Thanks

ALLFORONE cc 
Ventura CA.


----------



## Deecee

Some beautiful work in this thread man, lots of talent i think, awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dude that 48 looks perfect


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dude that 48 looks perfect


thanks bro.s on the comps


----------



## warsr67

update on 50 pick up.


----------



## halfasskustoms

OH SHIT thats nice. Love the color.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Everythings looking good,bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

warsr67 said:


> update on 50 pick up.


damn thats a sick color!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

show in ventra


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> show in ventra


 CONGRATS WILLIE, DAMMMMMM THAT GTO IS STILL KICKING ASS. NICE!


----------



## TINGOS

warsr67 said:


> just had to open door on 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Congrats brotha.......u guys have shows monthly in cali or what?!!


----------



## warsr67

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Congrats brotha.......u guys have shows monthly in cali or what?!!



LOOKS LIKE IT ,WE HAD ONE THIS PAST SUNDAY AT VALLEY CON.


----------



## warsr67

new project


----------



## warsr67




----------



## sneekyg909

Looking Good...:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Great start homie..... I'm looking forward to this one!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


>


This looks sweet willie I likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## rockin562

Your truly a master of plastic. amazing work.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds are looking good homie


----------



## warsr67

trying a difference dash.


----------



## Deecee

You do some AWSOME work man, i'm impressed!!:worship:


----------



## Dre1only

warsr67 said:


> back on my 50, batteries set up,and bed a start. what do you think?


whats up Wars its been awhile since I've looked at your thread,do you have any updates on the truck ?


----------



## customcoupe68

nice work


----------



## warsr67

Dre1only said:


> whats up Wars its been awhile since I've looked at your thread,do you have any updates on the truck ?


 thanks bro for asking ,well still working on the interior,put the ride away for a while. have other projects going , u know how it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Yep I know how it is I was try'n to keep up with you on that one,I see you been busy tho always quality work in here fam kutgw :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## machio

Really respect your work homie,top knotch .


----------



## warsr67

need to finish my 50.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: supp wilie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> need to finish my 50.


FINISH IT BRO, ITS BAD RIDE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

dash for 70 silver base and flaked


----------



## customcoupe68

hno:hno::drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

Good job up in here bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good willie :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

customcoupe68 said:


> hno:hno::drama:


 thanks bro.s for all the comps.:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> dash for 70 silver base and flaked


:h5:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

Thats gonna be badass willie :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

up date on 70.


----------



## OFDatTX

Get down like James brown bro!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> up date on 70.


 OH DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! NICE!:h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

warsr67 said:


> up date on 70.


wow!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That 70s sparkles like crazy,nice bro.


----------



## customcoupe68

looks good homie. what kind of spray job is this? mix flakes in?


----------



## warsr67

customcoupe68 said:


> looks good homie. what kind of spray job is this? mix flakes in?


 gold flake mix in (SG-100 HOUSE OF COLOR] SHOT THRU A SPOT SPRAY GUN.


----------



## customcoupe68

wow. very nice. never used a spot spray gun before...hows the flow control on that thing?


----------



## Dre1only

warsr67 said:


> up date on 70.


That's one bad ass monte c :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

customcoupe68 said:


> wow. very nice. never used a spot spray gun before...hows the flow control on that thing?


 it very good its for large areas not like a airbrush the flake clog the brush.


----------



## customcoupe68

i had problems spraying the flake thru my HVLP gun when we sprayed my 1:1 impala....kept cloggin up!! from what i saw its almost like a pressure washer? can you maybe take a pic of the paint set up? just curious. thanks 

and yes. badass monte LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

customcoupe68 said:


> i had problems spraying the flake thru my HVLP gun when we sprayed my 1:1 impala....kept cloggin up!! from what i saw its almost like a pressure washer? can you maybe take a pic of the paint set up? just curious. thanks
> 
> and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass monte LOL :thumbsup:


 HERE THE GUN ,MAKE SURE IT HAS THE LARGE NEEDLE TO PASS THE FLAKE.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:sprint:hno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice builds up in here homie


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

Beautiful work as always!!


----------



## Project59

Insanely beautiful work!


----------



## Auto Mob

Clean ass work!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Always some eye candy to stare at in this thread...:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON 70


----------



## Deecee

warsr67 said:


> UP DATE ON 70


Now that is sweet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

:naughty: love it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hola sinyor willie :wave:


----------



## warsr67

what up JOE ? STILL IN VICTORVILLE /


----------



## customcoupe68

warsr67 said:


> UP DATE ON 70


what color is this? looks great!


----------



## warsr67

its house of color (burple kk)


----------



## warsr67

70 build off pics didn't finish mine.


----------



## warsr67

last place mine ,but we are all winners in the bro. hood of building rides. keep right on building. u all.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

warsr67 said:


> what up JOE ? STILL IN VICTORVILLE /


 lol, yup. just started building again. i got a 66 impy on the bench. getting everything together. foiled and cleared today, interior is almost done, suspension is next. im happy bcus im almost done with this one.


----------



## Tonioseven

warsr67 said:


> last place mine ,but we are all winners in the bro. hood of building rides. keep right on building. u all.



Caught these on Facebook; truly terrific work!!! Y'all inspired me to dig my '70 out of hiding and get it wrapped up after this bomb buildoff.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WET BROTHA! LOOKS SIC :fool2:


warsr67 said:


> UP DATE ON 70


----------



## warsr67




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hows the club doing willie?


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good willie :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

X2 lookin real good homie


----------



## warsr67

48 update


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Looking bad ass


----------



## Deecee

warsr67 said:


> 48 update


VERRY nice work so far man.


----------



## Dre1only

* nice







*


----------



## OFDatTX

That's going be sick!!! 

You hinge on top. Or bottom left


----------



## Compton1964

That trim came out rite on the dot. .. nice


----------



## warsr67

OFDatTX said:


> That's going be sick!!!
> 
> You hinge on top. Or bottom left


 on the bottom bro. and thanks for all the others comps.


----------



## warsr67

Compton1964 said:


> That trim came out rite on the dot. .. nice


 trim and cut ,trim and cut took a while. thanks bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

48 looks good willie


----------



## warsr67

street macine


----------



## dig_derange

love your style man. incredible work!


----------



## baldylatino

Wow first time reading this thread and went through all the pages, bad ass work! Very detailed and awesome talent! Keep it up!


----------



## Deecee

warsr67 said:


> street macine


Shit!! that is sweet man!


----------



## Dre1only

Look'n Good :thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Dre1only said:


> Look'n Good :thumbsup:


u getting down dre........bad ass work bro


----------



## bigdogg323

noanoaenterprise said:


> u getting down dre........bad ass work bro


:nono: thats warsr angel he just blew the pic


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Thats warsr...........oh shit my bad. Looks like dre posted it......my bad guys. In that case, warsr, ur the man bro


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## warsr67

thanks for all the comps. bro's.


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps.


----------



## warsr67

some of my rides


----------



## warsr67

ttttttt cont


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Keep up the clean work bro


----------



## southside groovin

Sedan delivery and rivi are SICK!!!


----------



## warsr67

THANKS SOUTHSIDE


----------



## warsr67

UPDATE ON RIDE


----------



## OFDatTX

:thumbsup: bad ass work always


----------



## warsr67

STREET MACHINE READY:


----------



## warsr67

64 STREET MACHINE READY


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Nice! No wonder you weren't at work! HAha


----------



## warsr67

doing some clear also HAha!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Getting down on ur work wars, like always .......:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Consistent quality up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

up date needs a little color sanding


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Clean!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> up date needs a little color sanding


 This looks real clean like the color


----------



## warsr67

thanks coast and chevyman.


----------



## rockin562

Beautiful work


----------



## warsr67

thanks 562


----------



## rockin562

What part of whittier u at?


----------



## warsr67

east whittier whitwood mall area.


----------



## warsr67

/////????????


----------



## rockin562

Damn man im on jordan rd and whittier blvd.


----------



## warsr67

xxxxxxx


----------



## warsr67

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bugs-one

Damn, that's looking real clean.


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

that's comin together nice homie!


----------



## warsr67

this past sunday at orange county labor day cruise . LOWRIDER CLASS 62 IMPALA , STREET MACHINE 1964FORDFARLANE, TRUCKS 1939 CHEVE PANEL,AND CRUBSIDE 1948 FORD COUPE.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Compton1964

Congrats. Homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Congrats Willie


----------



## warsr67

thanks for all the comps.fellows:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Great lookin builds! Well deserved!


----------



## weedfiend

They all look like first placers to me dog. Sick work mane


----------



## warsr67

up date on motor


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

warsr67 said:


> up date on motor


killer work...as usual!


----------



## warsr67

up date almost finish


----------



## warsr67

48 ready for the streets


----------



## rockin562

Damn!!!! Thats clean man!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## bugs-one

That's a clean '48, homie.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Nice job on fleet line willie


----------



## warsr67

some pics at show . club build off took 1st in bombs.


----------



## warsr67

the beginning (48 fleetline)


----------



## warsr67

48 fleetline


----------



## warsr67

my 53 &50 bombs


----------



## bugs-one

Real nice Bombas, homie.


----------



## warsr67

bugs-one said:


> Real nice Bombas, homie.


 thanks bro.


----------



## machio

Realy nice chraftmanship homie,all around.


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562

One word. SKILLS!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

rockin562 said:


> One word. SKILLS!!!!!


 thanks bro.s for the comps. still learning as I go along.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

X2:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

need to finish 70


----------



## warsr67

37 coupe almost ready for paint.


----------



## bugs-one

That '70 is gonna be one bad mofo. '37 is looking good.


----------



## warsr67

warsr67 said:


>


 bump


----------



## wisdonm

That '37 is looken good. And the paint on tha Olds is sweet.


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> 48 ready for the streets


:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

some of my rides


----------



## warsr67

same thing new


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Truck looks great, nice custom homie


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## warsr67

up date


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Bad ass work willy, keep it up


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> same thing new


Fucking love this one.


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> up date












looking good willie :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

up date on 37


----------



## bugs-one

Nice.


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> up date on 37


I likes.


----------



## JOKAWILD63

Dope cars were did you get the rims for the 70 monte


----------



## warsr67

JOKAWILD63 said:


> Dope cars were did you get the rims for the 70 monte




deep wires from Pegasus hobbys


----------



## warsr67

some rides


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Everythings just


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Everythings jus


 thanks angel for the comps.


----------



## warsr67

coming 2014


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

gotdayum! that paint is crazy!


----------



## warsr67

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> gotdayum! that paint is crazy!



thanks bro. candy magenta.


----------



## bichito

hell yea!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## bugs-one

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good bro keep pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

s
show pic.s


----------



## warsr67

cont


----------



## warsr67

cont


----------



## bugs-one

Cool pics, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## COAST2COAST

bugs-one said:


> Cool pics, Thanks for sharing.



:thumbsup:X2


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> coming 2014


Bad ass ride


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> Bad ass ride




thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

some work on green aid


----------



## 408models

SIK :wow:


----------



## warsr67

almost ready greenaid.


----------



## bichito

Looking real good! is that paint or chrome underneath ?


----------



## warsr67

chrome plated years a go!


----------



## warsr67

sunday valley con.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sweet looking builds homie!


----------



## Deecee

Incredible builds man! :worship:


----------



## warsr67

50 update


----------



## warsr67

Deecee said:


> Incredible builds man! :worship:



thanks bro.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

warsr67 said:


> 50 update



this is gonna be epic man! good stuff as usual!


----------



## warsr67

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> this is gonna be epic man! good stuff as usual!



thanks bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

50 truck is almost there bro! Looks good


----------



## warsr67

QUOTE=LATIN SKULL;19484969]50 truck is almost there bro! Looks good[/QUOTE]


almost ready I have time now.!!! thanks bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> QUOTE=LATIN SKULL;19484969]50 truck is almost there bro! Looks good


For sure you got plenty of time bro

almost ready I have time now.!!! thanks bro.[/QUOTE]


----------



## warsr67

quick build


----------



## warsr67

almost ready for the streets


----------



## bichito

great work as always sir. need some info on hinging a 39 chevy 2 piece hood


----------



## warsr67

ready for the streets 50 grenade


----------



## bichito

TOOOOO nice for the streets !!!


----------



## wisdonm

How did you do the pin striping? Very impressive.


----------



## warsr67

wisdonm;1958132
1 said:


> How did you do the pin striping? Very impressive.






the striping was done by david Garcia ( DA )


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> ready for the streets 50 grenade


Orale!


----------



## warsr67

bichito here are so picks.


----------



## bichito

THANK YOU SIR, looks like a challenge but I'm up for it. (do I glue the center piece to the firewall and grill ?)


----------



## warsr67

bichito said:


> THANK YOU SIR, looks like a challenge but I'm up for it. (do I glue the center piece to the firewall and grill ?)


 I PUT A SMALL WIRE IN THE FRONT OF CENTER PC. AND DRILLED A SMALL HOLE ON TOP OF GRILL TO HOLD THIS PC. YOU CAN GLUE THE OTHER END.


----------



## bichito

thank you for all the info. sure cleared things up for me.


----------



## warsr67

hinge a 39 hood (one way)


----------



## warsr67

68 chevell ready for he strip;


----------



## warsr67

PHOENIX AZ


----------



## warsr67

PHOENIX AZ 
2014


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

congrats on the trophies! always awesome stuff !


----------



## bichito

Well deserved ! Congratulations


----------



## warsr67

bichito said:


> Well deserved ! Congratulations



thanks for the comps bro.s


----------



## pina's LRM replica

congrats on d wins bro those are sum clean builds


----------



## wisdonm

:worship:


----------



## warsr67

57 PROJECT


----------



## LATIN SKULL

57 looking good willie!


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro. I have a lots of time on my hands!!!LOL


----------



## warsr67

57


----------



## warsr67

so cal nnl 
some of my rides.


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dat best of show build is sick homie mad props on congrats on d wins


----------



## bichito

CONGRATS ON BEST OF SHOW! SWEET RIDE. (I GUESS YOU HAVE ALOT OF TIME :thumbsup


----------



## Bogyoke

Congratulations on that BOS 

Well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

Bogyoke said:


> Congratulations on that BOS
> 
> 
> Well deserved :thumbsup:



thanks for the comps every one . this was voted by the people at the show with ballots.


----------



## warsr67

suv ready for the streets.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> coming 2014


this was sick in person


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> same thing new


cant wait to see this done


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> this was sick in person




thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

41 coupe coming soon


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> cant wait to see this done


x2 dats a firme ass trockita homie diggin it


----------



## warsr67

41 Is finish.


----------



## bichito

warsr67 said:


> 41 Is finish.


 sweet! add another trophy to the collection.:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

bichito said:


> sweet! add another trophy to the collection.:thumbsup:





thanks bro. the actual color
is the coco brown.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean homie very clean!!!


----------



## warsr67

san diego show.


----------



## wisdonm

congrats on the awards, guys


----------



## 70monte805

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## warsr67

T- COMMING SOON.


----------



## warsr67

COMMING SOON


----------



## wisdonm

Sweet! Show us more.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

warsr67 said:


> COMMING SOON


dope!!! nice looking project homie


----------



## warsr67

an other t-bird on the table.


----------



## warsr67

pina's LRM replica said:


> dope!!! nice looking project homie





thanks bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> COMMING SOON


sick


----------



## warsr67

T-BIRD


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:
Color is outstanding:nicoderm:love that stance


----------



## Guest

warsr67 said:


> T-BIRD


outstanding color love it!


----------



## warsr67

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> Color is outstanding:nicoderm:love that stance




thanks for all the comps.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Always clean work from you sir....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

That is bad-ass!!


----------



## warsr67

update on t- bird


----------



## warsr67

cont.


----------



## warsr67

62


----------



## warsr67

39 project.


----------



## warsr67

which wheels.?


----------



## bigdogg323

Cross bars


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> 39 project.


----------



## warsr67

39 up date


----------



## Tonioseven

Always tight work from you.


----------



## warsr67

wild child 2015!!


----------



## sneekyg909

:run:


----------



## warsr67

39 update

.


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good willie :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

39 ready for the streets.


----------



## bigdogg323

39 came out nice willie :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice job...:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

39 at grand national 
third place in lowrider class.


----------



## warsr67

my 50 pick up took first place


----------



## sneekyg909

Do you guys leave your builds there for the 3 days?


----------



## warsr67

NO WE ALL GOT THERE ON SUNDAY AND SET UP.


----------



## Deecee

That 39 is pretty sweet man.


----------



## warsr67

thanks DEECEE.


----------



## DJLATIN

Sharp '39


----------



## warsr67

getting it ready.


----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE WILL BE SHOWING SOME OF THEIR MODEL CARS THERE . NOT A CONTEST EVERYONE IS WELCOME.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Truck looks bad willie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:flushed: nice


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> Truck looks bad willie



thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

pic. from show on sat.


----------



## warsr67

37 finish


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Bad ride !


----------



## warsr67

THANKS BRO.


----------



## warsr67

70 monte


----------



## ShowRodFreak

looking good


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.!!!


----------



## lowrod

Yeah buddy...it's time to pull out my monte


----------



## warsr67

*50 chev. convert.*

50 cheve. convert.


----------

